# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ծխող աղջիկը կամ կինը գայթակղի՞չ է

## Moon

Հարցս ուղղում եմ հիմնականում տղաներին։
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում ծխող աղջիկը կամ կինը գայթակղի՞չ է՝

Լիովին
Մասամբ
Ոչ, ընդհանրապես 
 :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հարցս ուղղում եմ հիմնականում տղաներին։
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում ծխող աղջիկը կամ կինը գայթակղի՞չ է՝
> 
> Լիովին
> Մասամբ
> Ոչ, ընդհանրապես


Անտիգայթակղիչ  է իմ համար  :Bad: 

Այսինքն հակակրանք է առաջացնում  :Blush:

----------

Askalaf (20.03.2010), Freeman (08.08.2010)

----------


## Մանե

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=5317
 :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Անտիգայթակղիչ  է իմ համար 
> 
> Այսինքն հակակրանք է առաջացնում


Ժող, սենց թեմա կա

----------


## Արսեն

> Ոչ, ընդհանրապես


Ծխելը տեղով զզվելի բանա :Bad: , ի՞նչ կապ ունի ընդհանրապես գրավչության հետ:
Ծխողներ՝ без обид :Ok:

----------


## Մանե

> Ժող, սենց թեմա կա


Այսինքն կա*ր* :Tongue:  Արդեն փակվել ա

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Այսինքն կա*ր* Արդեն փակվել ա


Հա՞, չէի հիշում, որ փակվել ա:

----------


## keyboard

Սիրում եմ, երբ կինը ազատ է, բայց կան կանայք որոնց ծխելուց տեսնելով հիասթափություն եմ ապրում: Միանշանակ չեմ կարող ասել երևի կընտրեմ *մասամբ* տարբերակը: Օրինակ երբ կնոջ հետ նստած ես սրճարանում և նա ծխում է մի տեսակ անսովոր է, բայց երբ ասենք ... իրար հետ եք ծխում այ դա լրիվ ուրիշ է:
Դարձավ ինտիմ թեմայի գրառում  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Գիտեք, այս հարցը ոչ թե տհաճության կամ այլնի հետ է կապված, այլ կապված է մեր դաստիարակության և աչքի տեսածը սովորական չհամարող մտածելակերպի հետ:
Մի կին, ծանոթ, 32 տարեկան, ինձ ասաց, որ Հայաստանից գնացել է միայն  նրա համար, որ երբ 18 տարեկանում սրճարանում ծխել է նրան անբարոյական են անվանել, ծաղրել են և այլն:
Կարծում եմ, որ վերափոխվում է մտածելակերպը և հետագա սերունդների համար դա արդեն կլինի սովորական բան և ոչ մեկի մտքով այսպսի հարց չի էլ անցնի:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Kuk

Ընդանրապես հաճելի չի, որ աղջկա վրայից ծխախոտի հոտա գալիս:  Բայց դե կան աղջիկներ, որ ծխելուց տեսնում եմ… :Love:  :Love:  օրինակ Միշել Պֆայֆերին, որ տեսնում եմ ծխելուց… :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  ուզում եմ բռնեմ, ուտեմ, Էնել մտածում եմ, որ ուտեմ էլ էդ սիրուն տեսարանը չեմ տեսնի, դրա ահամար չեմ ուտում:

----------

armen9494 (16.02.2012)

----------


## Moon

> Ժող, սենց թեմա կա


Եթե այս թեման կրկնվում է, ինձ կներեք։ Ես ժուռնալիստ եմ, նյութ եմ գրում ծխող աղջիկների և կանանց մասին, ինձ հետաքրքրում է տղաների կարծիքը այս հարցի մասին, քանի որ շատ ընկերներ ունեմ, որոնք պնդում են, որ ծխող աղջիկը շատ գայթակղիչ է։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե այս թեման կրկնվում է, ինձ կներեք։ Ես ժուռնալիստ եմ, նյութ եմ գրում ծխող աղջիկների և կանանց մասին, ինձ հետաքրքրում է տղաների կարծիքը այս հարցի մասին, քանի որ շատ ընկերներ ունեմ, որոնք պնդում են, որ ծխող աղջիկը շատ գայթակղիչ է։


Կարաս հարցում սարքես էս թեմայում :Smile:  Հարցումով ավելի ճիշտ պատկեր կստացվի

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։* *Այս թեմայից Ակումբում արդեն եղել է, բայց փակվել է իրեն սպառելու պատճառով։ Քանի որ եղած թեման փակ է, իսկ նոր թեմայի հեղինակին պետք է հարցում անցկացնել, ապա այս թեման չի փակվի։ Միայն թե հեղինակին կառաջարկեմ հետաքրքրության համար կարդալ նաև նույն վերնագրով նախորդ թեման, որն, ի դեպ, բավական ծավալուն է։

Թեմային ավելացված է հարցում, որին, ինչպես նշել է հեղինակը, ցանկալի է, որ պատասխանեն տղաները, հակառակ դեպքում վիճակագրությունը սխալ կստացվի...*

----------


## Kuk

Պատասխանել եմ՝ «Մասամբ»: Նկատի ունենալով հետևյալը. ոչ բոլոր աղջիկներին է սազում: Բայց կան աղջիկներ, որ «Կյանք» են, երբ ծխում են:  :Love:

----------

ՆանՍ (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ծով

Դե ես անկեղծ ասեմ, որ ծխելը ինքնին տհաճ երևույթ է, ուինքս առհասարակ դեմ եմ այդ երևույթին…

Ախր ի՞նչ կապ ունի աղջիկ, թե տղա…եթե վնաս է, երկուսին էլ վնաս է…
Եվ անդրադառնալ հենց հատուկ աղջկա ծխելու գեղեցիկ կամ տգեղ լինելուն, նույնն է թե անդրադառնալ ասենք գրիչով գրելուն…
կամ ծամոն ծամելուն…
Ուղղակի անկախ սեռից…որոշ մարդկանց նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ է դարձնում ծխելը, որոշներին էլ գորշ ու տհաճ…
Չեմ թաքցնի,որ էլեգանտ ու մաքսիմալ կրթված կինը, երբ ծխում է, մի տեսակ նրբորեն վեր ու վար տանելով  ոչ պակաս գեղեցիկ ձեռքը, գեղագիտական հաճույք եմ ստանում… :LOL: 
Երևի սա կապված է այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ ինքս թատրոնում ունեմ այդպիսի մի ուսուցիչ…ինքը որ ծխում ա, դու մոռանում ես, որ ինքը ծխում ա… :Hands Up: 
Պատասխանել եմ՝ մասամբ…

----------


## Ձայնալար

Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ ծխելուն ընդհանրապես, չնայած մեկ-մեկ վայելում եմ այդ հաճույքը չափի մեջ: Ահավոր չարիք եմ համարում կախվածությունը ծխելուց, և համարում եմ, որ դա բացի թոքերից բացասաբար է ազդում մարդու նյարդային համակարգի վրա, անդրադառնում է բնավորության վրա և այլն: Մի խոսքով, երբ տեսնում ես նիկոտինային կախվածություն ունեցող մարդուն առանց ծխախոտի նյարդայնացած ու անօգնական, հասկանում ես, որ թոքերի կամ սիրտ անոթային ու եսիմ ինչ հիվանդությունները ամենամեծ վնանգը չեն ծխողների համար: Այսքանը ընդհանուր: Բնականաբար իմ համար հաճելի չի լինի, եթե իմ կողքին գտնվող աղջիկը կախվածության մեջ լինի սիգարետից, իմ համար անընդունելի կլինի, եթե իմ կինը լինելով ծխող վնասի ոչ միայն իր այլ նաև մեր երեխայի առողջությանը: Բայց ասենք էն վիճակները չի մոտս, որ ծխելուց տենամ կսպանեմ  :LOL:  Երբեմն ծխելը նույնիսկ լավ եմ համարում: Ինչ վերաբերում է ծխող կնոջ գրավչությանը, պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ ինչ-որ չափով ճշմարտություն կա դրա մեջ: Չէի ասի, թե խելագարվում եմ ծխող կին տեսնելիս (երբեմն նույնիսկ տհաճ է՝ հատկապես, երբ նյարդայնացած ու արագ-արագ են ծխում տղամարդու նման), պարզապես ուշադրությունս է գրավվում և եթե դրա հետ մեկտեղ տեսարանը գեղեցիկ է, արդեն գայթակղիչ է դառնում: Կարծում եմ պատճառը ոչ թե բուն ծխելու մեջ է, այլ տարբերվելու: Կարծում եմ, այն երկրներում, որտեղ կանանց մեջ ծխողները ավելի շատ են քան տղամարդկանց մեջ, ծխող կանայք բացարձակապես ավելի գայթակղիչ չեն և ոչինչով դրականորեն չեն առանձնանում չծխողներից:

----------

ՆանՍ (11.03.2011)

----------


## Lider2006

Պատասխանել եմ «Մասամբ»: Աղջիկը վոր հիմնական ծխողա լինում, ես ետ տանել չեմ կարողանում: Համել ետ վնասումա իրա ապագա երեխաին: Բայց որ մեկ-մեկ սրճարանում ծխի կամ տղայի հետ ետ ես նորմալ եմ համարում: Ես երբեք չեմ ամաչի որ իմ հետ քայլող աղջիկը ծխի:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ընդանրապես հաճելի չի, որ աղջկա վրայից ծխախոտի հոտա գալիս:  Բայց դե կան աղջիկներ, որ ծխելուց տեսնում եմ… օրինակ Միշել Պֆայֆերին, որ տեսնում եմ ծխելուց… ուզում եմ բռնեմ, ուտեմ, Էնել մտածում եմ, որ ուտեմ էլ էդ սիրուն տեսարանը չեմ տեսնի, դրա ահամար չեմ ուտում:


Դե եթե աղջիկը տեղից գրավիչ է, երևի ծխախոտը չկարողանա առանձնապես շատ բան փչացնել։ Միշել Պֆայֆերը ծխի–չծխի ուտելու բան է :Smile: (չնայած կոնկրետ ինքը ենքան էլ իմ ճաշակով չի), բայց ամեն դեպքում ինձ համար աղջկա ծխելը պակասացնում է նրա գրավչությունը։ Ու ընդհանրապես, ծխելը տհաճ է ինձ համար. լինի աղջիկ թե՝ տղա։

----------


## chiburgen

> Ես ժուռնալիստ եմ, նյութ եմ գրում ծխող աղջիկների և կանանց մասին, ինձ հետաքրքրում է տղաների կարծիքը այս հարցի մասին, քանի որ շատ ընկերներ ունեմ, որոնք պնդում են, որ ծխող աղջիկը շատ գայթակղիչ է։


Էս չլինի ժուռ-ֆակի ոսանող ես?

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ծխող աղջիկան կամ կնոջը, դեմ եմ լովին:Տանել չեմ կարում:
Չնայած նրան, որ նրանց ոչ մեկ դրա համար իրավունք չունի վատ բան ասելու, 
անձամբ իմ մոտ շատ վատ կարծիքա ձևավորվաում երբ տենում եմ ծխող աղջկա:
Բացի այն, որ դա վտանգավորա նրա հետագա երեխայի համար և այլ հիվանդագին երևույթներ ա առաջացնում,դուք պատկերացրեք թե ինչ հոտա կգա ծխած աղջկա բերանից: Էլ ինչ գայթակղիչ լինելու մասինա խոսքը տեց բերանի հոտով:
Հա կարողա հեռվից գայթակղիչ լինի, բայց մոտենաս խոսես հետը սիրտտ կխառնի ու :Bad: .....
 էլ հեռվից գայթակղիչ էլ չի լինի: 
Նենց որ սիրելի աղջիկներ չառժի ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Goga

Յուրաքանչյուր կին կամ աղջիկ օժտված է յուրահատուկ գեղեցկությամբ, ոմանց մոտ այն բացահայտ է, ոմանց մոտ դու ինքդ ես բացահայտում, երբ ես տեսնում եմ ծխող կին կամ աղջիկ, արդեն իսկ ինձ համար չքանում է առաջին տիպին պատկանող կանանց կամ աղջիկների  արտաքին գեղեցկությունը, իսկ երկրորդին՝ արդեն բացահայտելու ցանկություն անգամ չեմ ունենում, էլ ուր մնաց ծխախոտը դառնա նրանց գայթակղության մասնիկներից մեկը :Bad: 
Հ.Գ.Ծխելուց առաջ նայիր հայելու մեջ, արդյոք պետք է այն քեզ… :Xeloq:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուուու~~ֆֆֆ ...ծխացրիք... :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Moon

Հետաքրքիր, բայց նաև միանման կարծիքներ են։
Փորձեմ երևակայություն մտցնել։
Տղանե՛ր, պատկերացրեք նստած եք ակումբի բար–ի մոտ, ձեր կողքին կամ հեռվում գեղեցիկ և արտաքնապես գայթակղիչ աղջիկ է։ Նա ծխախոտ է հանում, այնպես է ծուխը փչում, որ այդ ակումբային մթության մեջ գայթակղիչ է դառնում։ Դա կարծես ինչ որ ժեստ լինի նրա կողմից։
Հիմա ինչ կասեք։
Գայթակղիչ չէ՞։ Պատկերացրեք, որ դա լիներ Անջելիա Ջոլին՝ որպես օրինակ։ :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## chiburgen

> Հետաքրքիր, բայց նաև միանման կարծիքներ են։
> Փորձեմ երևակայություն մտցնել։
> Տղանե՛ր, պատկերացրեք նստած եք ակումբի բար–ի մոտ, ձեր կողքին կամ հեռվում գեղեցիկ և արտաքնապես գայթակղիչ աղջիկ է։ Նա ծխախոտ է հանում, այնպես է ծուխը փչում, որ այդ ակումբային մթության մեջ գայթակղիչ է դառնում։ Դա կարծես ինչ որ ժեստ լինի նրա կողմից։
> Հիմա ինչ կասեք։
> Գայթակղիչ չէ՞։ Պատկերացրեք, որ դա լիներ Անջելիա Ջոլին՝ որպես օրինակ։


Նախկին գրածիս վերջին տողերը նորից կարդա:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հետաքրքիր, բայց նաև միանման կարծիքներ են։
> Փորձեմ երևակայություն մտցնել։
> Տղանե՛ր, պատկերացրեք նստած եք ակումբի բար–ի մոտ, ձեր կողքին կամ հեռվում գեղեցիկ և արտաքնապես գայթակղիչ աղջիկ է։ Նա ծխախոտ է հանում, այնպես է ծուխը փչում, որ այդ ակումբային մթության մեջ գայթակղիչ է դառնում։ Դա կարծես ինչ որ ժեստ լինի նրա կողմից։
> Հիմա ինչ կասեք։
> Գայթակղիչ չէ՞։ Պատկերացրեք, որ դա լիներ Անջելիա Ջոլին՝ որպես օրինակ։


Դե տենց ժեստեր դուք շատ ունեք, պարտադիր չի ծուխ փչել: Ասենք եթե մի թեթև ժպտա, հաստատ ավելի ազդեցիկ կլինի քան ծուխը  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

> Եթե այս թեման կրկնվում է, ինձ կներեք։ Ես ժուռնալիստ եմ, նյութ եմ գրում ծխող աղջիկների և կանանց մասին, ինձ հետաքրքրում է տղաների կարծիքը այս հարցի մասին, քանի որ շատ ընկերներ ունեմ, որոնք պնդում են, որ ծխող աղջիկը շատ գայթակղիչ է։


*ասենք եթե կինը որոշակի ոճ ունի ու այդ ոճի մեջ սազում է, կարելի է ,բայց երբեմն*
օրինակ,պատկերացրեք
էլեգանտ ոճի մեջ- քիպ, ընդգրկող, սև, երկար, թեթևակի դեկոլտեով զգեստ, ու երկար փղոսկրե մուշտուկով.... ում կարող է չգրավել նման կինը....  :Wink: 

բայց պատկերացրեք մեկ այլ բան
մշտական ծխող կնոջը համբուրել  :LOL:  ինչպես մոխրամանի կհամբուրես  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Դե տենց ժեստեր դուք շատ ունեք, պարտադիր չի ծուխ փչել: Ասենք եթե մի թեթև ժպտա, հաստատ ավելի ազդեցիկ կլինի քան ծուխը


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հետաքրքիր, բայց նաև միանման կարծիքներ են։
> Փորձեմ երևակայություն մտցնել։
> Տղանե՛ր, պատկերացրեք նստած եք ակումբի բար–ի մոտ, ձեր կողքին կամ հեռվում գեղեցիկ և արտաքնապես գայթակղիչ աղջիկ է։ Նա ծխախոտ է հանում, այնպես է ծուխը փչում, որ այդ ակումբային մթության մեջ գայթակղիչ է դառնում։ Դա կարծես ինչ որ ժեստ լինի նրա կողմից։
> Հիմա ինչ կասեք։
> Գայթակղիչ չէ՞։ Պատկերացրեք, որ դա լիներ Անջելիա Ջոլին՝ որպես օրինակ։


 :LOL: 
Ջոլիին չի սազում ծխել
այ ուրիշ բան, եթե ասես Շարլիզ Սթերոնը, նա իր վայրի բնական գեղեցկությամբ ու իր սիգարետ ծխելու ոճով պարզապես կարող է խելքահան անել .... :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ֆուուոււ... Ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ ծխելուն,ուր մնաց աղջիկը ծխի: Քվեարկել եմ մասամբ, որովհետև էտ ձեր պատկերած տեսարաններում կարողա գայթակղիչ թվալ,բայց ընդհանրապես, երբ ինչ-որ կաֆե ես մտնում,մեկ էլ մի հատ աղջիկ մենակ նստած ծխումա ու կոֆեյա խմում, էտի արդեն զզվելիա: Ընդհանրապես ծխելը էտի վնասակարա ու ոչ միայն շնչառական օրգանների համար,սեռականների վրա էլա ազդում, ուղղակի էտ բիզնեսում մեծ փողերա ֆռում ու ոչ մեկ չի ասում դրա մասին…ՉԾԽԵԼ

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ծուխը ինքը կոշտ մի բան է: Իսկ աղջիկներից սովորաբար ակնկալում ենք նրբություն: Հենց էդ նկատառումով էլ, դեմ եմ աղջիկների ծխելուն:

----------


## Արիս

էս ինչ սրտովս եր էս թեման...
նախ մի քանի բառ ստեղ հնչած որոշ կարծիքների շուրջ...
կնոջն ի վերուստ տղամարդուն գրավելու էնքան հնարավորություններ , ժեստեր, շարժուձև ու էլ ես շատ իմանամ ինչեր ա տրված, էնքան շատ են ու մեկը մեկից  գայթակղիչ, որ ստեղ զուտ ծխելու հանգամանքը որպես էդպիսին ավելորդա, կամ էլ էդ կինը բնականից էնքան անտաղանդա, որ մնացելա դրա հույսին... ամեն մարդ ինք է որոշում ինչ ձևով ապրի, ես իրավունք չունեմ բռնանամ մարդու էդ իրավունքի վրա, բայց ես կարամ ասեմ հետևյալը, որը իդեպ 2 օր առաջ լեկցիայի ձևով կարդացել եմ ռայոններից մեկի քոլեջներում...
Էսպես, կփորցեմ հնարավորինս մատչելի...
թոքերում , ավելի ճիշտ բրոնխներում  կան երկու տիպի բջիջներ... մի տեսակը բաժակի տեսք ունեն ու լորձ են արտադրում . էդ լորձն ունի պաշտպանիչ հատկություն , սպանումա  միկրոբներին.. իրա վրա վերցնում կեղտը փոշին ու էլի  ուրիշ զահուրմարներ... մյուս տեսակը բջիջների , իենց վրա  թարթիչներ ունեն, փոքրիկ մազիկների նման,որոնք անընդհատ շարժվում են ալիքաձև , դեպի դուրս, ու էդ լորձը, ու մնացած կեղտերը հանում են դուրս... Ծխողների մոտ սկզբում դրանց շարժումը դադարում է, հետո ընդհանրապես էդ մազիկները վերանում են....փաստորեն հերիք չի կեղտոտվում է օրգանիզմը ծխով, մաքրումն էլ դադարում է....
ընդհանրապես  գիտությանը շուրջ 492 ուռուցք(ռակ) առաջացնող նյութ ա հայտնի, դրանցից 491 -ը ծխախոտի ծխի մեջ կա.... Ծխելուց, ծուխը թոքեր մտնելուց ուղիղ 7 վայրկյան հետո , նիկոտինն հասնում է ուղեղին.... թոքերի ռակից մահացացների 95-100 %  -ը ծխող են.....էս շարքը կարելի է երկար շարունակել...էդ թունավոր նյութերը, նիկոտինն էլ հետը, օրգանիզմից դուրս էն գալիս ստամոքսով... առաջացնում են դրա բորբոքում . և այլն....
 կներեք , որ ուղիղ հարցից շատ շեղվեցի, բայց ինձ թվում է , միշտ էլ արժի սրա մասին խոսել ու հատկապես երբ ծխումա ծնողը  երեխայի մոտ, կամ փակ սենյակում, դեռահասը  ու երեխան, և բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, որ ինքն անմիջապես ծխի , հնարավոր է ուղղակի ներշնչի էդ ծուխը այսինքն լինի պասիվ ծխող...
Ժողովուրդ, եթե ալկոհոլը ինչ որ օգուտ տալիսա , ծխելը մենակ վնասա տալիս....
ու ամփոփեմ գրածս ` մեր չքնաղ կանայք,  բերեք вульгарность-ը գայթակղիչ լինելու հետ չխառնենք.... դուք ավելին եք, ավելի բարձր... ԾԽԵԼԸ ` ՎՆԱՍԱԿԱՐ ՍՈՎՈՐՈւԹՅՈւՆ Է.... ու կարծում եմ սա արդեն ամեն ինչ ասում է....

----------


## keyboard

> Դե տենց ժեստեր դուք շատ ունեք, պարտադիր չի ծուխ փչել: Ասենք եթե մի թեթև ժպտա, հաստատ ավելի ազդեցիկ կլինի քան ծուխը


Կամ ասենք կարճ յուբկայով, ոտքը ոտքին գցի, էդ ժամանակ ծուղ չէ ուզումա ձու էլ ածի մեկա գերելույա  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կամ ասենք կարճ յուբկայով, ոտքը ոտքին գցի, էդ ժամանակ ծուղ չէ ուզումա ձու էլ ածի մեկա գերելույա


Հմմ...սենց տեղեկատվությամբ հաճախակի կիսվեք...իմանանք էլի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> Հմմ...սենց տեղեկատվությամբ հաճախակի կիսվեք...իմանանք էլի


Ակումբի աղջիկներին դա չի վերաբերվում յա :Angry2: 
Համ էլ ամեն բան չի, որ իրականությունա, ես էլ ամուսնացած մարդեմ վայ :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Paradise

դե գիտեք ինչ կա՞ ծխող աղջիկը կամ կինը կարող է լինել գայթակղիչ տղան ուղղակի նկցանկանա նրա հետ ժամանակ անցկացնել վոչ թե ինչ-որ լուրջ նպատակներ հետապնդել:  :Think:  Չեմ ուզում ասել որ իրենք վատն են ուղղակի մեր մոտ դա տղաների մեշամասնության  կողմից այդպես է ընդունվում համաձայն չեք՞

----------


## Guest

> դե գիտեք ինչ կա՞ ծխող աղջիկը կամ կինը կարող է լինել գայթակղիչ տղան ուղղակի նկցանկանա նրա հետ ժամանակ անցկացնել վոչ թե ինչ-որ լուրջ նպատակներ հետապնդել:  Չեմ ուզում ասել որ իրենք վատն են ուղղակի մեր մոտ դա տղաների մեշամասնության  կողմից այդպես է ընդունվում համաձայն չեք՞


Չե համաձայն չենք: Ծխելը կամ չծխելը ոչ մի բանի մասին չի խոսում, ուրիշ հարց ա, որ ծայրահեղ տհաճ երևույթ է ծխելը ընդանրապես, իսկ աղջկա ծխելը պարզ է, որ առավելևս տհաճ է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ատում եմ, երբ կինը ծխում է :Bad: 
Ու ամենաշատը ատում եմ ոչ այն պատճառով, որ իրենից հետո տհաճ հոտ է գալու, որ աղտոտում է իր առողջությունը, այլ այն բանի համար   որ այդ պահին նայես իր աչքերին ու շարժուձևին, կտեսնես, թե ինչքան գոհունակությամբ ու հպարտությամբ է տանում սիգարետը բերանին, իրեն թվում է, թե ինքը շատ գրավիչ է այդ պահին…
Բայց իրականում բոլորի մոտ առաացնում է զզվանք ու ծիծաղ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ատում եմ, երբ կինը ծխում է
> Ու ամենաշատը ատում եմ ոչ այն պատճառով, որ իրենից հետո տհաճ հոտ է գալու, որ աղտոտում է իր առողջությունը, այլ այն բանի համար   որ այդ պահին նայես իր աչքերին ու շարժուձևին, կտեսնես, թե ինչքան գոհունակությամբ ու հպարտությամբ է տանում սիգարետը բերանին, իրեն թվում է, թե ինքը շատ գրավիչ է այդ պահին…
> Բայց իրականում բոլորի մոտ առաացնում է զզվանք ու ծիծաղ:


Բոլորի մասին պետք չի խոսել, ամեն մարդ թող իր կարծիքը արտահայտի։ Ինձ մոտ, օրինակ, ոչ զզվանք է առաջացնում, ոչ ծիծաղ, ոչ էլ գայթակղություն։ Լրիվ սովորական եմ նայում դրան, եթե էդ մարդը ուզում է ծխի, թող ծխի, ում ինչ գործն է։ Նույն կարծիքին են նաև իմ շատ ընկերներ, որ աղջկա ծխելը ինչ որ  արտակարգ երևույթ չի։ Պարզապես, ամեն դեպքում, չեմ սիրում երբ կինը շատ է կախվածության մեջ լինում սիգարետից։ Ամեն դեպքում միակ պրոբլեմը կարծում եմ առողջությունն է. ինչքան չծխես, էնքան քո օգուտն է, իսկ մնացածը ընդամենը մենթալիտետի հարց է։

----------

ՆանՍ (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բոլորի մասին պետք չի խոսել, ամեն մարդ թող իր կարծիքը արտահայտի։ Ինձ մոտ, օրինակ, ոչ զզվանք է առաջացնում, ոչ ծիծաղ, ոչ էլ գայթակղություն։ Լրիվ սովորական եմ նայում դրան, եթե էդ մարդը ուզում է ծխի, թող ծխի, ում ինչ գործն է։ Նույն կարծիքին են նաև իմ շատ ընկերներ, որ աղջկա ծխելը ինչ որ  արտակարգ երևույթ չի։ Պարզապես, ամեն դեպքում, չեմ սիրում երբ կինը շատ է կախվածության մեջ լինում սիգարետից։ Ամեն դեպքում միակ պրոբլեմը կարծում եմ առողջությունն է. ինչքան չծխես, էնքան քո օգուտն է, իսկ մնացածը ընդամենը մենթալիտետի հարց է։


Վարդուհի ջան, բոլորի անունից չեմ խոսում, իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում, ու քանի որ ունեմ իրավունք դատապարտել տվյալ երևույթը, դատապարտում եմ :Wink: 
Իմ մոտ առաջացնում են զզվանք և հեգնանք :Smile:  
Աղջկա ծխելը արտակարգ երևույթ է, քանի որ Հայաստանում ծխում է կանացի բնակչության 0.1 %-ը,  ու ծխող կանանց մեծ մասը չամուսնացած, սեփական փողերը վաստակող կանայք են, որոնք ծխելու միջոցով ինքնահաստատում են սեփական անկախությունը և ուժը :LOL: 
Մեկ էլ, իմ տեսած ծխող աղջիկները եղել են նրանց շարքերից, ով հուսալքված և դեպրեսիոն վիճակներում է: Այնպես որ, դա լավ նշան չէ: Խոսքը գնում է մշտական ծխողների մասին, ոչ թե տարին մեկ գաղտնի, ջղայն ժամանակ ծխողների մասին :Smile: 

Ու մի հարց, ոնց ա ստացվում, որ աղջիկը սկսում ա ծխել, դառնում ա մշտական ծխող՞

----------


## keyboard

> Վարդուհի ջան, բոլորի անունից չեմ խոսում, իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում, ու քանի որ ունեմ իրավունք դատապարտել տվյալ երևույթը, դատապարտում եմ
> Իմ մոտ առաջացնում են զզվանք և հեգնանք 
> Աղջկա ծխելը արտակարգ երևույթ է, քանի որ Հայաստանում ծխում է կանացի բնակչության 0.1 %-ը,  ու ծխող կանանց մեծ մասը չամուսնացած, սեփական փողերը վաստակող կանայք են, որոնք ծխելու միջոցով ինքնահաստատում են սեփական անկախությունը և ուժը
> Մեկ էլ, իմ տեսած ծխող աղջիկները եղել են նրանց շարքերից, ով հուսալքված և դեպրեսիոն վիճակներում է: Այնպես որ, դա լավ նշան չէ: Խոսքը գնում է մշտական ծխողների մասին, ոչ թե տարին մեկ գաղտնի, ջղայն ժամանակ ծխողների մասին


Ինչպես նշեցիր դա քո կարծիքն է, իսկ կարծիքդ ձևավորվել է ազգային արժեքների և դաստիարակության, մենտալիտետի հիման վրա. սրանից հետևություն, որ եթե չլիներ այդ ամենը այսօր դու այդ ամենին հեգնական չէիր նայի:



> Ու մի հարց, ոնց ա ստացվում, որ աղջիկը սկսում ա ծխել, դառնում ա մշտական ծխող՞


Ստացվում է շատ պարզ ու հասարակ, օրինակ՝ աղջկա ամուսինը, ընկերը, ընկերուհին, շրջապատից մեկը առաջարկում է փորձել. դա դառնում է հաճելի ժամանց և/կամ սովորություն: Սա միայն իմ մի տեսնակյունով կարծում եմ շատ կլինեն հարցիդ տարբեր ձևով պատասխանողներ :Wink: 
Վարդուհու հետ համամիտ եմ Մենտալիտետ և վերջ :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աղջկա ծխելը արտակարգ երևույթ է, քանի որ *Հայաստանում ծխում է կանացի բնակչության 0.1 %-ը*


Քո նշած տոկոսային ցուցանիշը նույնիսկ Սովետի ժամանակ իրականությանը չէր համապատասխանի, իսկ ներկայումս, երբ ծխող կանանց թիվը Հայաստանում, ցավոք, ահռելի չափով աճել ու աճում է, քո նշած 0,1%–ն ուղղակի կիլոմետրերով հեռու է իրականությունից, ես կասեի՝ խիստ լավատեսական թիվ է։ Այդ թիվը լավագույն դեպքում կարող է ներկայացնել Հայաստանում ծխող 1-3–րդ դասարանցի աշակերտների թիվը, բայց համոզված եմ, որ նույնիսկ նրանց մեջ ծխողների թիվը 0,1%–ից մեծ է...  :Sad: 




> ու ծխող կանանց մեծ մասը չամուսնացած, սեփական փողերը վաստակող կանայք են, որոնք ծխելու միջոցով ինքնահաստատում են սեփական անկախությունը և ուժը


Կարծում եմ՝ այս հարցում էլ ես սխալվում. ինչ խոսք, քո նշած կարգավիճակի կանանց մեջ ծխողներն իսկապես մեծ թիվ են կազմում, բայց անձամբ ես ճանաչում եմ նաև բազմաթիվ ամուսնացած ու բոլորովին ոչ սեփական փողերը վաստակող կանանց, որոնք մոլի ծխողներ են։ Այս մի հարցում դժվարանում եմ պնդել, թե որ կարգավիճակի կանայք են մեծամասնություն կազմում, բայց, համենայնդեպս, քո գրածից երևում է, որ շատ քիչ ծխող կանանց ես հանդիպել։ Բախտդ կարգին բերել է։  :Smile: 

Բացի դրանից, Հայաստանի ծխող կանանց թվի մասին պատկերացում կազմելը շատ ավելի դժվար է, քան ցանկացած այլ երկրինը, քանի որ մեզ մոտ մեծ թիվ են կազմում թաքուն ծխողները, որոնց ծխելու մասին հաճախ իմանում են միայն խիստ մտերիմ մարդիկ, իսկ մնացածները նվազագույն գաղափար անգամ չեն ունենում։ Անձամբ ես այդպիսի բազմաթիվ կանանց գիտեմ։ Այնպես որ, թաքուն ծխողներին էլ որ գումարենք, Հայաստանում գուցե մի 39-40 տոկոս ստացվի ծխողների թիվը...  :Think: 

Եվ հետո ներկայումս, կարծում եմ, միայն Հայաստանի պես երկրում կարող է ծխելը համարվել գրավչության չափանիշ կամ ինչ–որ արտակարգ բան, իսկ, օրինակ, իմ չսիրած Ամերիկայում նմանօրինակ մոլորությունից վաղուց ազատվել են մարդիկ. ծխելու մասին այդպիսի հիացական կարծիքը երևի բոլորի մոտ ծիծաղ կառաջացնի, որովհետև այստեղ ծխելը միանշանակ թերություն է համարվում, որից բոլորը փորձում են ազատվել ու, ի դեպ, շատերին լավ էլ հաջողվում է, և ծիծաղելի կլինի այն մարդը, ով կփորձի իր ծխելով հպարտանալ կամ գրավիչ երևալ։ Եվ բնական է, որ այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ, քանի որ Ամերիկայում ամեն ինչ արված է ծխողներին ամեն տեսակ հարմարություններից զրկելու համար։ Ասենք, ու՞մ համար հաճելի կլինի ձմեռվա սառնամանիքին անընդհատ դուրս գալ ու դրսում սառելով ծխել, կամ թեկուզ ռեստորանում նստած ժամանակ ամեն պահի դուրս գալ ծխելու համար։ Սա հազվագյուտ բաներից է, որ Ամերիկայում ինձ դուր է գալիս։  :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

_Չեմ կարծում թե կնոջը կարելի է դատել նրա ծխելով կամ չծխելով… Պարզապես զարմանում եմ թե ինչպես են այդպես անում… Մարդուն առհասարակ չեն դատում նման մանրուքներով 

ես ինքս չեմ ծխում, ու առանձնապես ցանկություն չունեմ, բայց իմ շրջապատում ու ընկերներիս մեջ կան էնպիսիները որոնք ծխում են... ու ասեմ ձեզ, նրանցից ոչ ոք «փչացած» կամ «ոչ կանացի» կամ «անխելք» չեն... Նույնիսկ ասեմ, որ շատ կանանց սազում է ծխելը, ու իսկապես որոշ դեպքերում գեղեցիկ նայվում է… 

Բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ հարց կա 
պետք չի  խտրականուտյուն դնել, ծխելը ինքնին բացասական երևույթ եմ համարում, ու կապ չունի թե ով է ծխում` տղամարդը թե կինը... իսկ եթե մտերիմ մարդ եմ ինձ համարում, բնական է, որ չեմ ցանկանա, որ իր առողջությանը վնասի…

մյուս կողմից դա ամեն մեկի գործն է, ամեն մեկս ենք որոշում, ծխենք թե ոչ, ամեն մեկս ենք որոշում թունավորենք մեր կյանքը, թե ոչ… մեզանից ոչ մեկը իրավունէ չունի ծխող կնոջ կամ տղամարդու (որը համարյա թե չի լինում մեր շրջապատում )  դատապարտել…_

----------


## Սերխիո

> _Նույնիսկ ասեմ, որ շատ կանանց սազում է ծխելը, ու իսկապես որոշ դեպքերում գեղեցիկ նայվում է… 
> …_


համաձայն եմ ,բայց միայն բարակ սիգարետի պարագայում , են ավանդական հաստերը ետքան էլ կանացի տպավորություն չի թողնում , բայց ծխելը լավ բան ա ... Սա իմիջայլոց :Wink:

----------


## nnaarreek

:Angry2:  :Angry2: Էս հարցը իրանով մի հատ ՄԵԵԵԵԵԾ սեռական խտրականություն ա :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Ես հարցին մենակ կարելի ա դիտարկել զուտ առողջապահական տեսանկյունից(*աղջիկ->կին->մայր->->->ռախիտ երեխա*), բայց եդ դեպքում էլ հարցի բաժինն ա սխալ ընտրված. :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Երկնային

> .Ես հարցին մենակ կարելի ա դիտարկել զուտ առողջապահական տեսանկյունից(*աղջիկ->կին->մայր->->->ռախիտ երեխա*), բայց եդ դեպքում էլ հարցի բաժինն ա սխալ ընտրված.


_Հարգելիս, առողջ երեխա ունենալու համար ոչ միայն կինը չպետք է ծխի, այլ նաև տղամարդը…  
եթե հղի կնոջ ներկայությամբ տղամարդն իրեն թույլ է տալիս «շոքեքարշի պես բքացնել», ավելի վատ ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ երեխայի վրա, քան հենց իր` կնոջ ծխելը… պասիվ ծխողները ավելի շատ թույն են կուլ տալիս, քան ակտիվները, քանի որ ծխելիս ավելի վտանգավոր պարունակությունը դուրս են արտաբերում, իսկ այն էլ շնչում են մոտակայքում գտնվող չծխողներև` այն է պասիվ ծխողները_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> _Հարգելիս, առողջ երեխա ունենալու համար ոչ միայն կինը չպետք է ծխի, այլ նաև տղամարդը…  
> եթե հղի կնոջ ներկայությամբ տղամարդն իրեն թույլ է տալիս «շոքեքարշի պես բքացնել», ավելի վատ ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ երեխայի վրա, քան հենց իր` կնոջ ծխելը… պասիվ ծխողները ավելի շատ թույն են կուլ տալիս, քան ակտիվները, քանի որ ծխելիս ավելի վտանգավոր պարունակությունը դուրս են արտաբերում, իսկ այն էլ շնչում են մոտակայքում գտնվող չծխողներև` այն է պասիվ ծխողները_


Արուսիկ ջան, հղի կնոջ ծխելուց ստացվող վնասն ամեն դեպքում համեմատելի չէ տղամարդու՝ այդ կնոջը կամ թեկուզ նրա կրած երեխային հասցված վնասի հետ, այնպես որ տղամարդու՝ կնոջ ու ընդհանրապես չծխողների ու ծուխ շնչել չցանկացողների ներկայությամբ ծխելը դատապարտելի է, իսկ հղի կնոջ ծխելը՝ կրկնակի դատապարտելի։  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուֆ-ուֆ .. Բա Երոս չլիներ, մի հատ քաղաքական կենաց ասեր  :LOL:

----------


## Paradise

> _Չեմ կարծում թե կնոջը կարելի է դատել նրա ծխելով կամ չծխելով… Պարզապես զարմանում եմ թե ինչպես են այդպես անում… Մարդուն առհասարակ չեն դատում նման մանրուքներով 
> 
> ես ինքս չեմ ծխում, ու առանձնապես ցանկություն չունեմ, բայց իմ շրջապատում ու ընկերներիս մեջ կան էնպիսիները որոնք ծխում են... ու ասեմ ձեզ, նրանցից ոչ ոք «փչացած» կամ «ոչ կանացի» կամ «անխելք» չեն... Նույնիսկ ասեմ, որ շատ կանանց սազում է ծխելը, ու իսկապես որոշ դեպքերում գեղեցիկ նայվում է… 
> 
> Բայց էստեղ մի ուրիշ հարց կա 
> պետք չի  խտրականուտյուն դնել, ծխելը ինքնին բացասական երևույթ եմ համարում, ու կապ չունի թե ով է ծխում` տղամարդը թե կինը... իսկ եթե մտերիմ մարդ եմ ինձ համարում, բնական է, որ չեմ ցանկանա, որ իր առողջությանը վնասի…
> 
> մյուս կողմից դա ամեն մեկի գործն է, ամեն մեկս ենք որոշում, ծխենք թե ոչ, ամեն մեկս ենք որոշում թունավորենք մեր կյանքը, թե ոչ… մեզանից ոչ մեկը իրավունէ չունի ծխող կնոջ կամ տղամարդու (որը համարյա թե չի լինում մեր շրջապատում )  դատապարտել…_


Նորից եմ ուզում ասել որ եթե կինը ծխում է դա չի նշանակում որ նա վատն է ուղակի մեր մոտ դա մի տեսակ է նայվում  ու ինձ թվում է կգա ժամանակ երբ արդեն այդ ՄԻ ՏԵՍԱԿ նայվելը կվերանա :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

Ես ջոգել եմ, եթե ուզում ենք, որ թեման ակտիվանա, ուրեմն անում ենք հետևյալը.
1.Գրում ենք, որևէ հակասական գրառում,
2.Կամ կարելի է գրեն անհեթեթություն:
Այս երկուսից մեկը անելով անպաըման թեման ակտիվացնւմ ենք :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կներեք՛, թեմային չվերաբերվող գրառման համար, ուղղակի եդպիսի տպավորությունա մոտս: :Ok:

----------


## nnaarreek

> _Հարգելիս, առողջ երեխա ունենալու համար ոչ միայն կինը չպետք է ծխի, այլ նաև տղամարդը…  
> _


Տղամարդը չպետք է ծխի սեքսից 30 րոպե առաջ :Wink: 




> _....պասիվ ծխողները ավելի շատ թույն են կուլ տալիս, քան ակտիվները..._


Ետ արդեն լրիիիիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, ու իմ գրածին չի հակասում: 

Ինչ կապ ունի ակտիվ ա ծխում թե պասիվ մեկ ա վնաս ա, դրան չես կարա հակաճառես :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

> Տղամարդը չպետք է ծխի սեքսից 30 րոպե առաջ


_ես խոսում էի կնոջ ներկայությամբ ծխելու մասին… դու էլ եսիմ ինչ խորացար… հո սեքսի ժամանակ էլ «ձեռի հետ» չե՞ն ծխի  (կներեք )
մի խոսքով, իմ գրածին չէր վերաբերում գրառումդ_ 




> Ետ արդեն լրիիիիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, ու իմ գրածին չի հակասում: 
> 
> Ինչ կապ ունի ակտիվ ա ծխում թե պասիվ մեկ ա վնաս ա, դրան չես կարա հակաճառես


_հա… մեկ ա վնաս ա…_

----------


## Adam_Smith

Վատ սովորությունը` տվյալ դեպքում ծխելը, չի կարող գայթակղիչ կամ ոչ գայթակղիչ լինել... Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է հարցնել, թե օղու շիշը ձեռքին կինը կամ հարբած կինը գայթակղիչ է թե ոչ? 
Ու ընդհանրապես հաստատ եթե կինը գեղեցիկ է կամ հրապուրիչ, ինքը կարիք չունի որևէ լրացուցիչ անկապ մեթոդներով իրեն գրավիչ դարձնել...այդ թվում նաև *կիսամերկ* հագնվելով  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Think:

----------


## Արամ

ֆու......

----------


## Մանե

> Վատ սովորությունը` տվյալ դեպքում ծխելը, չի կարող գայթակղիչ կամ ոչ գայթակղիչ լինել... Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է հարցնել, թե *օղու շիշը ձեռքին կինը կամ հարբած կինը գայթակղիչ է թե ոչ?*


electrical_storm -ը ստեղ լիներ, էդ հարցը չէիր տա  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Ման տեսնես ետ տղան ուր կորավ ու կորավ:  :Dntknw: 
Լավ վրազ որ տենցա, ես էլ ասեմ, ձևեր շատ կան.. լավ ուրեմն եթե աղջիկը գայթակղիչ կամ չգիտեմ ինչ չեղավ, էտ ծխածոտն էլ իրան չի փրկի, ավելի շուտ հակակրանք ու նույնիսկ զզվանք կարա առաջացնի, բայց եկեք ռեալ էլի նայենք, աղջիկներ կան, որ մաքսիմալ իրանց հետևած են, էտ ծխածոտն էլ ոչ թե կարիքն ունեն, դրա համար են ծխում, այլ մի տեսակ  ինչ որ բան ամբողջացնելու համար, ու իրանց էտ սազումա, ես իմ աղջիկ հալով հայացքս չեմ կարում փախցնեմ, նենց որ կան աղջիկներ, որ իրանց իրոք սազումա, ուրիշ հարցա խոսել ծխախոտի վտանգավոր լինելու մասին, եթե ծխող էլ չես էլի էտ վտանգի տակ ես: Ասածս ինչա, մարդուցա գալիս:
Դե պատկերացրեք սիրուն աղջիկ, ձեռքին բարակ սիգարետիկ ու դիմացն էլ մի բաժակ ասենք կոնյակ, կարողա իրուն չի, լավ էլ սիրունա:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա...  :Smile:  , ինչպես կասեր  Ա. Ջիգարխանյանը "էտի տենցա" ... :LOL: 

Համենայն դեպս ես ծխող աղջիկներին կամ կանանց գայթակղիչ չեմ համարում, գռեհիկ է  :Bad: : Բայց երբեք ծխող աղջկա  մասին շուտափույթ  կարծիք չեմ կազմի , ելնելով այն փաստից, որ ծխում է , դա իր ընտրությունն է, իր թոքերն են ...

Եկեք համաձայնվենք , որ ծխող աղջիկների  մեծամասնությունը ձևականության համար է ծխում ու ցավալին այն է ,  որ այդ ձևիստիկների տարիքը չի գերազանցում  18 -ից  :Angry2:

----------


## Selene

Համաձայն եմ Իդայի հետ, ափսոս, որ վարկանիշ տալու հնարավորություն չունեմ :Sad: , վերջերս եմ տվել:
Երբևէ հիացմունքով, տարվածությամբ չեմ նայի անգամ ամենագրավիչ կնոջը, որ նույնչափ գրավիչ ծխում է, չնայած ծխելու գրավիչ լինելը այդպես էլ ուղեղումս չի տեղավորվում, անգամ եթե վառ երևակայության սահմանափակությամբ չեմ տառապում :Blush: 
Կան հազար ու մի ձևեր կնոջ՝ գայթակղիչ երևալու, տղամարդկանց գրավելու, հայելու, հիանելու համար, իսկ ծխելը, գուցե որոշ մարդկանց տեսանկյունից մտնում է այդ ձևերի մեջ՝ զուտ գրավիչ կամ սեքսուալ երևալու իրենց պատկերացումներից ու ճաշակներից ելնելով :Think: 
Եթե գրավիչ չեղար ի ծնե, ի բնությունե, ի ներքինե, ոչ մի հաստության կամ բարակության ծխախոտ, ոչ մի ծխելաշարժումներ քեզ այդպիսին չեն դարձնի իմ կարծիքով: Իսկ մնացածն արդեն էտ մարդու ու իր առողջության գործն է, հասուն մարդը շատ լավ գիտի, թե ինչ վտանգի է ենթարկում իրեն ու ոչ միայն իրեն ծխելով:
Մի մեծ կին հարևան ունեինք, մի շատ տգեղ, բայց ահավոր շատ շպարված աղջկա երկար նայելուց հետո ասաց. «Ինչքան էլ ուզում ես պռտվի, մեկա նույն մեյմունն ես…» :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

իմ համար տհաճ ա  :Bad: 
չնայած, հորեղբորս կնիկն էլ ա ծխել վախտին (հիմա չգիտեմ)  :Blush: 
մանավանդ, եթե ծխող կինը երեխա ունի, կարա իրա երեխուն "լավ" օրինակ ծառայի (հատկապես, եթե երեխեն աղջիկ ա)
մեր կողի հարևանի կինը ծխող ա, իրա աղջիկն էլ ա ծխող դառել, մորից թաքուն ծխում ա, մերն էլ դրա համար բողոքում ա

----------


## Brigada

մինչև երեխա ունենալը չպետքա ծխի,հետո ջանդամին ծխի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Ես դեմ եմ ընդհանրապես ծխելուն :
Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ և ծխող և չծխող մարդկանց/նաև թույլ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների/
ընդհանրապես չեմ տարբերակում :

Մարդը Մարդ ըլի :

----------


## Dayana

> *Ես դեմ եմ ընդհանրապես ծխելուն :
> Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ և ծխող և չծխող մարդկանց/նաև թույլ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների/
> ընդհանրապես չեմ տարբերակում :
> 
> Մարդը Մարդ ըլի :*


ապրես  :Hands Up:  ասեցիր այն ինչ ես էի ուզում ասել  :Wink:

----------


## Chuma

Ինձ օրինակ դուրա գալիս որ աղջիկը կամ կինը ծխումա։ Բայց նայած աղջիկ ու նայած կին,  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԻՆՁ ՕՐԻՆԱԿ ԴՈՒՐԱ ԳԱԼԻՍ ՈՐ ԱՂ.ՋԻԿԸ ԿԱՄ ԿԻՆԸ ԾԽՈՒՄԱ :ԲԱՅՑ ՆԱՅԱԾ ԱՂՋԻԿ ՈՒ ՆԱՅԱԾ  ԿԻՆ,


Իսկ դու, կներես, որ հարցնում եմ, աղջիկ ես, թե տղա? :Smile:  Դե հետաքրքիր ա` աղջիկները ոնց են մտածում ու տղաները ոնց են մտածում :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Երեխեք նենց վիրավորականա, մի օր առաջ այնպիսի մեծ ծավալուն ու մտքերով լի գրառում էի արել այս թեմայի շուրջ, մեկ էլ հոպ.... ու լույսերը տարան :Sad: 
Ասածս ինչա

Համաձայն եմ շատերի հետ, որ ծխելը վատ բան է, մանավանդ երբ չի հարգվում կողքի չծխողը ու դառնում է պասիվ ծխող անկախ իր կամքից, բայց համաձայն չեմ նրանց հետ, ովքեր շուտափույթ կարծիք են կազմում ծխող կնոջ մասին, համարելով նրան թչացած կամ էլի այդպիսի մի բան: Իրականում այս թեման անիմաստ է, քանի որ ծխելը և գայթակղությունը իրար հետ կապ չունեն, նույնպես կարող է հնչել " Խելացի են արդյոք ծխող աղջիկները" կամ " գրավիչ են արդյոք բոթաս հագած աղջիկները" :LOL:  Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ծխելը կամ չծխելը մարդու մասին որև հատկանիշ կամ որևէ բան չեն կարող ասել: 
Միակ բանը որ կարող եմ բողոքել, դա այն է, որ Հայաստանում չծխողների իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են ամբողջովին, ես մեկ ամիս զոռով դիմացա մի աշխատավայրում, որտեղ 2 մյուս աշխատողները անընդմեջ ծխում էին, իսկ ես խեխտվում, կամ մրսում բաց պատուհանի մոտ: Վերջերս պարզվեց, որ իմ շրջապատում կան մարդիք, որոնք գերադասում են ծխոտ օդը և մի տուփ էժան սիգարետները իմ ներկայությունից: Տխուր է բայց փաստ:

----------


## Dragon

Կարծում եմ, եթե աղջիկը գայթակղից չի, սիգարետով հաստատ գայթակղիչ չի դառնա: Բայց հակառակը կարող է լինել: Չեմ սիրում, որ աղջիկը ծխում է: Մոտս, անկախ ինձանից, բացսական բաներ են առաջանում: 

Նոր մտածեցի ինչ տհաջ կլինի ծխող աղջկան համբուրելը ու ակամից սկսեցի խղճալ աղջիկներին: :Sad:  Դիմացեք, ինչպես ասում են «Աստված էլ բեթարից ազատի» :Wink: 

Շալվարը տարան, ավտոն տարան, ինչը մենակ տղամարդու էր իրենց էլ դարձրին. հիմա էլ սիգարետ՞ը: Մի հատ էլ «ուռեն» պրծնենք:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  /սա իհարկե կատակ/:

----------


## Chuma

> Իսկ դու, կներես, որ հարցնում եմ, աղջիկ ես, թե տղա? Դե հետաքրքիր ա` աղջիկները ոնց են մտածում ու տղաները ոնց են մտածում


ի՛նչես խոսում չհասկացա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Շալվարը տարան, ավտոն տարան, ինչը մենակ տղամարդու էր իրենց էլ դարձրին. հիմա էլ սիգարետ՞ը: Մի հատ էլ «ուռեն» պրծնենք:  /սա իհարկե կատակ/:



Ինչի՞ բայց Վահագ ջան տենց...դուք մեր ձեռքից տղամարդուն սիրել-միրելը կխլեք, իսկ մենք մի հատ շալվարի էլ արժանի չե՞նք էդքանից հետո:

 :LOL:

----------


## impression

Տղամարդուն սիրել-միրելը....   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Լիլ,  մեռա՜՜՜՜՜  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Vahe

Ծխախոտը ոչ գայթակղիչ աղջկան հաստատ գայթակղիչ չի դարձնի, ընդհակառակը ինձ համար ավելի վանող կլինի:
Իսկ այն աղջիկը որը գայթակղիչ է, գայթակղիչ է նաեւ առանց ծխախոտի:

----------


## Racer

Իմ շրշապատի ծխող կանայք հիմնականում  կամ արվեստագետներ են կամ լուրջ մասնագետներ, այսինքն՝  նկարիչներ, երաժիշտներ, բժիշկներ, հոգեբաններ, դասախոսներ և ուսուգի»ներ: Ինչևէ՝ չեմ արդարացնում  ծխելը ընդհանրապես իսկ կանագ կոցմիգ աչավել ևս, քանզի նրանց կորցնում են կանացի հմայքն ու գրավչությունը և որպես ապագա մայր անպատասխանատու քայլ են կատարում իրենց ապագա երեխայի հանդեպ: Վերոհիշյալ կանայք չնայած որ լավ մասնագետներ ու հրաշալի զրուցակից ու ընկեր են սակայն կանացի տեսանկյունից ամենևին գրավիչ ու հետաքրքիր չեն:

Ճիշտն ասած թեմայի հետ չի առնչվում և միգուցէ արժեր առանձին թեմա բացել, բայց քանի որ խոսք գնաց շալվարների մասին կցանկանայի իմանալ աղջիկների կարծիքը:
ՈԻրեմն՝ նախ նշեմ, որ դեմ չեմ կանանց կողմից շալվարներ կրելուն բայց որոշ աղջիկներ շատ են տարվում մոդայով առանց հաշվի առնելու սեփական մարմնի առանձնահատկությունները ու քողարկելու փոխարեն (Ճիշտ ընտրված շալվարը կարող է կնոջը շատ օգնել) ցուցադրում են ոչ միայն գոտկատեղի, ազդրերի ու սրունքների ճարպերը այլ նաև ներքնազգեստի տարրերը ու այլ մանրամասներ: Հատկապես տրանսպորտի մեջ ու հասարական վայրերում իրենք էլ են անհարմար դրության մեջ ընկնում մենք էլ

----------


## Ambrosine

> ի՛նչես խոսում չհասկացա


Ինչ կա չհասկանալու? Հարցնում եմ` տղա ես, թե աղջիկ?

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ինձ համար ծխող կինը չի կարող գայթակղիչ լինել: Թող բոլոր ծխող կանայք ինձ ներեն, բայց երբ ծխող կին  կամ աղջիկ եմ տեսնում, միանգամից հիասթափվում եմ:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Կինը չպետքա ծխի: Կինը, եթե իրան մայրա համարում, կամ ապագա մայր, ուրեմն չպետքա ծխի:

----------


## nnaarreek

> Կինը չպետքա ծխի: Կինը, եթե իրան մայրա համարում, կամ ապագա մայր, ուրեմն չպետքա ծխի:


Խի եթե արգանդը հեռացնեն արդեն ծխելը լռիվ նորմալ ա?? :LOL:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Խի եթե արգանդը հեռացնեն արդեն ծխելը լռիվ նորմալ ա??


Черный юмор.

Արգանդը հեռացված կինն էլ կարող է մայր լինել! Իդեպ արգանդը հեռացված կանայք հիմնականում մայրեր են:  

*Փա'ռք մայրերին, կեցցե'ն մայրերը!*

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Սաքուլ* և *nnaarreekk*, ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ դուք թեմայից շեղվում եք. կնոջ/մոր ծխելու վնասակարության մասին ուրիշ թեմա կա, իսկ այս թեման միայն ծխող կնոջ գայթակղիչ լինելու կամ չլինելու մասին է, հետևաբար քննարկումները պետք է լինեն այդ հարցադրման սահմաններում։  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Գայթակղիչ չէ  :Sad:  լսում ե՞ս  :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

հմ... օրինակ ինձ ծխող կանայք դուր են գալիս  :Jpit:  չեմ նկատել, որ ինչ-որ կերպ կանացիության վրա ազդի...  :Smile:  սիրուն ա...մմմմ...  :Jpit:

----------


## Brigada

ես տանել չեմ կարում երբ կինը ծխում է: երբ կնոջ ձայնը կոպիտ է և վրայից ծխախոտի հոտ է գալիս, շուրթերի փոխված ձևն ու գույնը ոնց կարա դա գայթակղիչ լինել:

----------


## Amaru

:Shok:  

նախ ձայնը չի կոպտանում նկատելի, դա հաստատ
հետո չգիտեմ՝ տղերքը էտ ինչպես են ծխում, որ վրաներից ծխախոտի հոտը գալիս ա, բայց կանանցից տենց բան չեմ նկատել...  :Smile:  
շուրթերի գու՞յնը  :Shok:  կարո՞ղ ա՝ վառում են ու թարս դնում բերանը, ինչ ա  :Shok: 
ձև՞  :LOL:  էդ արդեն վերջն էր...  :LOL:  

պատկերացրե՛ք... անդուր սփրթնած ու ծամծմված շուրթերով, բարիտոն ձայնով, բուրավետ տիկին...  :LOL:   :LOL:  

նետ ուժ, ուվոլԾե...  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> պատկերացրե՛ք... անդուր սփրթնած ու ծամծմված շուրթերով, բարիտոն ձայնով, բուրավետ տիկին...


 :Shok:  :Shok: 

թարգում եմ, այ  մարդ, թարգում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ի՞նչ թարգել, պե՞տք ա քեզ  :Smile:  քո մոտ դեռ վերոհիշյալ հատկությոսւնները չեմ նկատել...  :LOL:  իմ մոտ նկատե՞լ ես  :Jpit:  լոլ, մԱլչու  :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ի՞նչ թարգել, պե՞տք ա քեզ  քո մոտ դեռ վերոհիշյալ հատկությոսւնները չեմ նկատել...  իմ մոտ նկատե՞լ ես  լոլ, մԱլչու


Դե հենց նկատես, կասես, հա՞  :Sad: 
սիրտս վատացավ այ աղջիկ  :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

հա համով ջան, ես ուշադիր կլինեմ  :LOL:

----------


## masivec

Դու ծխում էս? :Shok:

----------


## impression

> Դու ծխում էս?


դու-ն ո՞վ ա   :Xeloq:

----------


## masivec

Լավ ,երկուստ? :Shok:

----------


## impression

> Լավ ,երկուստ?


մենակ իմ տեղն ասեմ. հա, ինչի՞ ես տենց զարմացած, քեզ երդվել էի, որ չեմ ծխու՞մ, թե՞ կյանքում ծխող աղջիկ չես տեսել:  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Դե չի սազում

----------


## impression

> Դե չի սազում


քեզ մոտ չեմ ծխի, լավ, համոզեցիր  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Թե աղջկա ինչ խելքի բանն  ա? :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Թե աղջկա ինչ խելքի բանն  ա?


դու խելքով ես ծխու՞մ  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

:Tongue:  :Tongue: Ասեմ վոր ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ծխում! :Tongue:

----------


## impression

> Ասեմ վոր ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ծխում!


հարգում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Բա ես քեզ ինչ անեմ :Think:

----------


## impression

> Բա ես քեզ ինչ անեմ


ընդամենը թեթև տար, իմ դարդը հաստատ քեզ չեն  տվել

----------


## Մարկիզ

Դե, ստե էլ մի բան ասեմ.
Ես էլ եմ ծխում, հա ծխում եմ: Իհարկե տղա եմ, բայց ծխում եմ:
Ծխում եմ…
Տենաս, ծխելուց գայթակղղղղիչ եմ՞… :LOL:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

ես ատում եմ ծխախոտն ու ծխախոտի ծուխը, :Angry2: ավելի շատ ատում եմ, :Angry2:  երբ աղջիկներն են ծխում, պիտի կնոջ վրայից կանացի բույր զգացվի, այլ ոչ թե մոխրամանի հոտ գա, պիտի կնոջ ձայնը քնքուշ ու նուրբ լինի, իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե նրանք գայթակղիչ են, այլ պարզապեսուշադրություն են գրավում , քանի որ մեր շրջապատում քիչ են ծխող աղջիկները, և այլնննննն :Bad:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Blush:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009)

----------


## nune'

Առհասարակ չեմ սիրում ծխախոտ, ծուխ, ծխել...իսկ ծխող կինը, եթե առհասարակ սիրունա, գրավիչ և այլն, ապա ինչ էլ անի լավա նայվում... :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ծխում եմ, լավ եմ անում։ Հարցեր կա՞ն։

----------


## Amaru

> Լավ ,երկուստ?


ну и?
գայթակղությունս չպակասեց  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> ես ատում եմ ծխախոտն ու ծխախոտի ծուխը,ավելի շատ ատում եմ, երբ աղջիկներն են ծխում, պիտի կնոջ վրայից կանացի բույր զգացվի, այլ ոչ թե մոխրամանի հոտ գա, պիտի կնոջ ձայնը քնքուշ ու նուրբ լինի, իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե նրանք գայթակղիչ են, այլ պարզապեսուշադրություն են գրավում , քանի որ մեր շրջապատում քիչ են ծխող աղջիկները, և այլնննննն


Հիմա ես որ կարծեմ, որ տղամարդու վրայից էլ գարեջրի հոտ պետք ա գա, չես ասի` բա ինչու մեզնից` կանանցից, չես հարցնում, թե մենք ինչ հոտ ենք ուզում, որ գա? Ասածս ինչ ա: Ասածս էն ա, որ շատ կանայք այ էդպես վստահ լինելով, թե ինչպիսին պետք ա լինի կինը, իրենց վստահությունն իրականություն են դարձնում, հետո սկսում զարմանալ, թե ինչու տղամարդիկ իրենց վրա ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում: Չէ, ես նկատի չունեմ ծխել-չծխելը, ոչ էլ նկատի ունեմ բոլոր կանանց: Ես նկատի ունեմ ընդհանրապես ինքնավստահությունը` սեփական գրավչության վերաբերյալ:

Իմ կարծիքով, եթե կինը ծխում է միայն գրավիչ լինելու համար, դա կարող է հակառակ ազդեցություն ունենալ: Իսկ եթե կինը ծխելիս բնական վիճակի մեջ է, ապա ծխել-չծխելն արդեն էական չէ. էական է, թե որքանով է այդ կինը գրավիչ ընդհանրապես` իր բնական վիճակի մեջ:

Հա, ու մոռացա ասել, որ ըստ իս` կինն իր բնական վիճակի մեջ գրավիչ չլինել չի կարող :Smile: 



> Ծխում եմ, լավ եմ անում։ Հարցեր կա՞ն։


Հա, խի չկան որ? :Smile:  մի հատ կտաս կպնեմ? :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Ծխում ես? :Blush:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ծխում ես?


Եթե հարցը ինձ էր ուղղված, ապա` այո, արդեն 15 տարի:

----------


## masivec

Չե,Amaru-in: :Blush:

----------


## Amaru

> Չե,Amaru-in:


 :Blush:

----------


## LevX

Իմ կարծիքով ծխելը ազդում է միայն առողջության վրա, այլ ոչ մնացածի, ... կարեւորը մարդը՝ մարդ լինի, իսկ մնացածը էական չէ քանզի շատ փոփոխական է ...

----------


## Scorpion

Ամառու, մի քանի անգամ ծխելը չի նշանակում, որ դու ծխող ես  :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Հարգելի Սկորպիոն, ես ծխող չեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Ծխում եմ, լավ եմ անում։ Հարցեր կա՞ն։


Այո :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Օֆ, մեռա ասելով...
սաղին թվում ա, թե նախանձությունից եմ ասում, բայց տենց չի
ծխող կինը ահավոր անդուր ա
ոչ թե նրա համար, որ վրայից ծխախոտի հոտ կգա /ակումբցիների կողքը նստողներից ավելի շատ ծխախոտի հոտ է գալիս  :LOL: /, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ինքն իրեն շատ սեքսուալ է երևակայում   /դե խոսքը բոլորի մասին չէ, մեկմեկ իսկական ծխող կանայք էլ են հանդիպում, որ ծխում են սովորության պատճառով/ 

Չգիտե....
ուզում են ծխեն, ուզում են չծխեն...  
մորե րյադոմ  :Tongue:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.03.2009), Lion (27.03.2009), Moon (27.03.2009), Selene (28.03.2009), Ուլուանա (28.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Այո


Ուխ, թեման կամաց կամաց հետաքրքիր ա դառնում, Լիլ, սպասում եմ անհամբեր պատասխանիդ։  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Օֆ, մեռա ասելով...
> սաղին թվում ա, թե նախանձությունից եմ ասում, բայց տենց չի
> ծխող կինը ահավոր անդուր ա
> ոչ թե նրա համար, որ վրայից ծխախոտի հոտ կգա /ակումբցիների կողքը նստողներից ավելի շատ ծխախոտի հոտ է գալիս /, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ինքն իրեն շատ սեքսուալ է երևակայում   /դե խոսքը բոլորի մասին չէ, մեկմեկ իսկական ծխող կանայք էլ են հանդիպում, որ ծխում են սովորության պատճառով/ 
> 
> Չգիտե....
> ուզում են ծխեն, ուզում են չծխեն...  
> մորե րյադոմ


Ան, էն օրը երազումս ուժեղ ծխում էի :Shok: 
Բայց կյանքում սկի փորձած չկամ :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ան, էն օրը երազումս ուժեղ ծխում էի
> Բայց կյանքում սկի փորձած չկամ


Ուրեմն պետք ա փորձես  :Wink:  Եթե երազումդ ես տեսել, երևի շատ ես ուզում

Օրինակ ես էնքան էի ուզում գիտառ նվագել իմանալ, որ անընդհատ երազումս տեսնում էի, որ գիտառ եմ նվագում, վերջը առա ու սովորեցի նվագել  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

փորձել եմ  ծխել  փորձել, բայց անգամ  էտ  փորձից  պարզ դարձավ որ  ծխելն ուրրրրր, ես ուրրր:

----------


## Moon

> Ուրեմն պետք ա փորձես  Եթե երազումդ ես տեսել, երևի շատ ես ուզում
> 
> Օրինակ ես էնքան էի ուզում գիտառ նվագել իմանալ, որ անընդհատ երազումս տեսնում էի, որ գիտառ եմ նվագում, վերջը առա ու սովորեցի նվագել


աաաաաաաա, չէ, կիթառի հետ մի համեմատի, չեմ ծխելու ու վերջ :Cool: 
Ինձ ծխախոտով պատկերացնու՞մ ես...երբեք..

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> աաաաաաաա, չէ, կիթառի հետ մի համեմատի, չեմ ծխելու ու վերջ
> Ինձ ծխախոտով պատկերացնու՞մ ես...երբեք..


Էնքանով են նման, որ երկուսից էլ հաճույք ես ստանում, ուղղակի ծխելը վնաս ա  :LOL: 
Չէ, չեմ պատկերացնում  :Blush:   Իսկականից` չի սազի... համ էլ ում ա պետք

----------

Moon (27.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Մի անգամ  բժիշկ  Պետրոսյանի  հաղերդում էի  նայում,  նվիրված  ծխելու  դեմ  պայքարին:

Հաղորդման  հյուրը  մանրամասն  ներկայացրեց  էն բոլոր  հիվանդությունների  շարքը  որոնք  կարող են  առաջանալ  ծխելու  հետեվանքով:  Բայց  ասեց  որ  օրեկան  5  հատիկ  ծխախոտը  ոչ  մի  վնաս չի  կարող  պատճառել  օրգանիզմին:

Ամեն  դեպքում ծխելը  անիմաստ  բան է,  իսկ  կնոջ  դեպքում  ավելի  ակնառու  են  դառնում  ծխելը  չարաշահելու  հետեվանքները: 

Ծխող կնոջ   ատամները  դեղնում են, հետո  թափվում են, շնչառություն  ծանրանում է, հագուստից  մշտապես  ծխի հոտ է  գալիս,  էլ  չեմ  ասում  իմիջին  զոհ  գնալու  պատճառով, ծխողի  գրպանին հասցված   ֆինանսական  վնասի  մասին: :Sad:

----------


## Enigmatic

դեմ եմ որ աղջիկը ծխում ա, նախ անդուր հոտ ա գալիս վրայից ,հետո շուտ կկնճռոտվի,հետո մաշկը ահավոր կդառնա,ատամները դեղին, :Blink: 
Մի խոսքով, ես անգամ ծխից շնչահեղձ եմ լինում, հա համել հեչ կանացի չի է,կինը պետքա նուրբ ու կանացի լինի :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Էս հարցումը ես տենց էլ չեմ հասկանում, ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում որն եմ քվեարկել, կամ ընդհանրապես քվեարկել եմ, թե չէ, հեսա կթերթեմ թեման, բայց իմ տարբերակը չկա: Ես նորմալ  ծխում եմ, մասամբ չէ, նորմալ, բայց շատ էլ չէ. էս դեպքում ի՞նչ պետքա քվեարկեմ: Էս հարցմանը մասնակցելու համար կամ պետքա շատ ծխող լինես, կամ մասամբ, կամ ընդհանրապես ծխող չլինես, բա ո՞ւր ա նորմալ, սովորական` ոչ շատ, ոչ էլ մասամբ տարբերակը:

Լուս ջան, մենակ չասես` մասնագիտական :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Ես կասեի զզվելիա... կնոջ բերանից ծխի հոտ ..  :Bad:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009), Moon (27.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

> Էս հարցումը ես տենց էլ չեմ հասկանում, ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում որն եմ քվեարկել, կամ ընդհանրապես քվեարկել եմ, թե չէ, հեսա կթերթեմ թեման, բայց իմ տարբերակը չկա: Ես նորմալ  ծխում եմ, մասամբ չէ, նորմալ, բայց շատ էլ չէ. էս դեպքում ի՞նչ պետքա քվեարկեմ: Էս հարցմանը մասնակցելու համար կամ պետքա շատ ծխող լինես, կամ մասամբ, կամ ընդհանրապես ծխող չլինես, բա ո՞ւր ա նորմալ, սովորական` ոչ շատ, ոչ էլ մասամբ տարբերակը:
> 
> Լուս ջան, մենակ չասես` մասնագիտական


Արթ ջան, հարցումը ուշադիր նայի, հարը ուրիշ ա, նորմալ գայթակղիչը ո՞րն ա :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ ջան, հարցումը ուշադիր նայի, հարը ուրիշ ա, նորմալ գայթակղիչը ո՞րն ա


Վայ Լուս ջան կներես, ես էլ ընգած թեման եմ փորփրում` ուզում եմ տենամ ես ինչ եմ քվեարկել, նոր տեղ հասավ որ էս էն ծխելու թեման չի, էս սեքսի աղջիկների թեման ա :Jpit:

----------


## Moon

> Վայ Լուս ջան կներես, ես էլ ընգած թեման եմ փորփրում` ուզում եմ տենամ ես ինչ եմ քվեարկել, նոր տեղ հասավ որ էս էն ծխելու թեման չի, էս սեքսի աղջիկների թեման ա


լօլ, լավ ասիր, սեքսի, աչքիս հարցումը փոխեմ "Սեքսուալ է արդյոք ծխող աղջիկը, թե՝ ոչ" :LOL: 
Էս թեման չէի մտածում, որ կթարմանա, վաղուց ա սպառել իրան, բայց աչքիս էդքան էլ չէ։ :Hands Up:

----------


## Չամիչ

Իսկ  ամենաահավորն  էնա, որ  պապաներն  իրենց  նեղություն  չեն  տալիս երեխաների  ներկայությամբ  չծխել, մամաները  հազիվ  տենց  բան  անեն:

Բայց  չգիտես ինչու  ծխոխ պապան չծխելու  հետ  կապված  արգելքներա  դնում  իր  տղայի  առաջ առանց  մտածելու  որ հենց ինքնա  օրինակ  ծառայում: Իսկ  մաման էլ  սուս ու  փուս հանդուրժումա:

Ծխոխ  մարդիկ ինչքան  ուզում են թող  ծխեն,  բայց  ստացվումա , որ  հայտնվելով  ծխող  մարդկանց  շրջապատում ակամայից  դու էլ ես  դառնում  ծխող:

Դրա  համար,  որ  եթե  բոլոր  չծխող  մարդիկ  չամաչեն,  ծխոխին  խնդրեն  իր  ներկայությամբ  չծխել,  երեվի  ծխոխ  մարդ  չի  մնա: Կամ էլ  ծխոխը  ծխոխի  հետ  ընկերություն  կանի, չծխողը  չծխողի: :Smile:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (27.03.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Միշտ այնքան է հետաքրքրել, ինչպես են մարդիկ դառնում ծխող
ախր առաջին տպավորությունները շատ վատն են...
անդուր հոտ, համ, այրոց...
պետք է որ վաներ դա մարդկանց  :Think:

----------


## Moon

> Միշտ այնքան է հետաքրքրել, ինչպես են մարդիկ դառնում ծխող
> ախր առաջին տպավորությունները շատ վատն են...
> անդուր հոտ, համ, այրոց...
> պետք է որ վաներ դա մարդկանց


Էդ հարցերով տղերքին կամ էլ ծխող աղջիկներին, չնայած թեմայից կշեղվենք տենց։

----------


## Sunny Stream

Չեմ ծխում ու չեմ ասում, թե աղջիկները գայթակղելու ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեն, ոչ էլ ողջունում եմ աղջիկների/կանանց ծխելը, բայց էլեգանտ աղջիկների/կանանց ծխելը կարծում եմ գայթակղիչ է, շարմ է տալիս, եթե ձևականություն չէ... էդ սկզբում կարող է ձև լինել, բայց երբ դառնում է էդպիսի կնոջ կերպարի մի մասը, իսկապես տեսնում ես, որ գեղեցիկ է...

----------

Moon (27.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Միշտ այնքան է հետաքրքրել, ինչպես են մարդիկ դառնում ծխող
> ախր առաջին տպավորությունները շատ վատն են...
> անդուր հոտ, համ, այրոց...
> պետք է որ վաներ դա մարդկանց



Ասում են, որ  ծխախոտը իր  մեջ  նիկոտին պարունակելու  պատճառով  ամեն  դեպքում,  ինչ որ  հանգստացնող  ազդեցությունա  ունենում նյարդային  համակարգի  վրա:

Շատ աղջիկներ  սկսում են  ծխել, за  компанию:

Շատերի  համար  ծխախոտը  դառնումա  մտերիմ, անբաժան  ընկեր, որը  միշտ  կողքիտ է  դժվար  պահին:

կարծում եմ որ  ծխելու  կախվածությունը  ավելի  շատ  կրումա  հոգեբանական, այլ ոչ թե  ֆիզիոլօգիական  բնույթ:

Սովորաբար  մարդիկ  ծխել  սկսում են  երեխա  հասակից,  մեծ, նշանակալից, ինքնավստահ  երեվալու  համար, այսինքն ի սկզբանե  ծխելու  դրդապատճառները  հոգեբանական են, եվ  ծխելը  թարգող  մարդը  առաջին հերթին  զրկվումա  ոչ  թե  նիկոտինի  դոզայից  այլ  հոգեբանական  հենարանից:

Այսինք  ծխող  մարդը  մեծանալով  շարունակումա  մնալ  երեխա, որը  առանց  ծխախոտի  իրեն  չի կարող  ինքնավստահ  զգալ:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չեմ ծխում ու չեմ ասում, թե աղջիկները գայթակղելու ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեն, ոչ էլ ողջունում եմ աղջիկների/կանանց ծխելը, բայց էլեգանտ աղջիկների/կանանց ծխելը կարծում եմ գայթակղիչ է, շարմ է տալիս, եթե ձևականություն չէ... էդ սկզբում կարող է ձև լինել, բայց երբ դառնում է էդպիսի կնոջ կերպարի մի մասը, իսկապես տեսնում ես, որ գեղեցիկ է...
> __________________


Իրականում  ծխելը  կնոջ  համար  ոչ թե  շարմը  լրացնող   էլեմենտ  է  կազմում, այլ  ուշադրություն  գրավելու  միջոց, եթե  կինը  ուշադրություն  գրավելու  այլ  տարբերակ  չունի, ապա  ինչ  արած, ինչպես  ասում են  նպատակը  արդարացնում է  միջոցները:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

սեքսուալ կինը կամ աղջիկը միշտ էլ սեքսուալ է անկախ նրանից ծխում է, թե ոչ  :Tongue:

----------

Moon (27.03.2009), Երկնային (27.03.2009)

----------


## mxmxm1

> Ասում են, որ  ծխախոտը իր  մեջ  նիկոտին պարունակելու  պատճառով  ամեն  դեպքում,  ինչ որ  հանգստացնող  ազդեցությունա  ունենում նյարդային  համակարգի  վրա:
> 
> Շատ աղջիկներ  սկսում են  ծխել, за  компанию:
> 
> Շատերի  համար  ծխախոտը  դառնումա  մտերիմ, անբաժան  ընկեր, որը  միշտ  կողքիտ է  դժվար  պահին:
> 
> կարծում եմ որ  ծխելու  կախվածությունը  ավելի  շատ  կրումա  հոգեբանական, այլ ոչ թե  ֆիզիոլօգիական  բնույթ:
> 
> Սովորաբար  մարդիկ  ծխել  սկսում են  երեխա  հասակից,  մեծ, նշանակալից, ինքնավստահ  երեվալու  համար, այսինքն ի սկզբանե  ծխելու  դրդապատճառները  հոգեբանական են, եվ  ծխելը  թարգող  մարդը  առաջին հերթին  զրկվումա  ոչ  թե  նիկոտինի  դոզայից  այլ  հոգեբանական  հենարանից:
> ...


կինը միշտ էլ տղամարդուց տարբերվում է իր հոգեբանությամբ,բայց եթե ծխելը տղամարդու համար չի կարող ինքնավստահության աղբյուր լինել,դժվար թե այդպիսին լինի կնոջ համար:իսկ մարդը հնարավոր չէ,որ մինչ մահ երեխա մնա:ամենոք մահվանից առաջ որոշակի իմաստնություն ունի...բայց կան մարդիկ,որ հիմա մահանում են ծխախոտը ձեռքին...
իսկ մադոննան ինքնավատահության համար կծխեր?

----------


## Չամիչ

> սեքսուալ կինը կամ աղջիկը միշտ էլ սեքսուալ է անկախ նրանից ծխում է, թե ոչ


ծխող  սեքսուալ  կնոջ տարբերակում, կարող ենք  միայն  հուսալ, որ  ծխելը չարաշահելու  պատճառով  նա  չի  կորցնի  իր  ատամները,  շուտով  չի  սկսի  թոքախտավորի նման  հազալ, ձայնի  տեմբրը  սոպրանոյից  չի  վերածվի  բարիտոնի, մաշկի  գույնը  չի  դառնա  բանանի  կլեպի  գույն, եվ  վերջնականապես  չի  սպառվի  նրա  սեքսուալությունը: :Crazy:

----------

Ֆրեյա (28.03.2009)

----------


## mxmxm1

> սեքսուալ կինը կամ աղջիկը միշտ էլ սեքսուալ է անկախ նրանից ծխում է, թե ոչ


այՕ,գեղեցիկն անթերի չի ըլնում

----------


## Adriano

Նախ նշեմ, որ ծխելը վնասակար է առողջությանը: Այդ հիվանդությանը պետք է վերջ դնել: Այստեղ հարցը ոչ միայն անձնական առողջությանն է վերաբերում, այլև շրջապատի: Ծխելը բերում է միայն վնասներ`գումարային, առողջական, էթիկական: Դեռ մի կերպ տանելի էր, որ տղամարդիկ ծխում են, բայց սա էլ մի բան չէ, բայց որ կանայք են ծխում դա շատ տխուր է: Դա  վատ կարծիք է ստեղծում նման կնոջ, աղջկա նկատմամբ, կոնկրետ ինձ մոտ: Եկեք վերջ դնենք այդ տհաճ սովորույթին և ապրենք առողջ ինչպես ֆիզիկապես , այնպես էլ հոգեպես:

----------


## mxmxm1

մայրե`ր!մի ծխեք և եղեք *ՄԱՅՐԵՐ*

----------

Jarre (27.03.2009), Moon (27.03.2009), Ուլուանա (28.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> սկ մադոննան ինքնավատահության համար կծխեր?


Ասեմ  որ  անչափ  սիրում եմ  Մադոննային: Բայց  տեղյակ  չեմ  նա  ծխում է  թե  ոչ:

Իսկ  դու  ինչ ես  կարծում  Մադոննան  ծխում է  որովհետեվ  ունի  նիկոտինի  կարիք????  կամ  այդ  կերպ  հանգստացնում է  իր  նյարդային  համարագը???

Եթե  նա  այս  նկարում  նկարված  է  ծխախոտով  դա չի  նշանակում  որ  նա  ծխող է, հնարավոր է  որ  ծխախոտը  օգտագործվել է  զուտ  այս  կադրը  ստանալու  համար:Եվ  եթե  նա  այս  կադրում  նկարվեր  առանց  ծխախոտի  համոզված եմ որ  բավականին  կտուժեր  սեքսուալ  նկարի  տպավորությունը:  

Այո  կանայք  ծխախոտը  օգտագործում են  ավելի  սեքսուալ  երեվալու  համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

> այՕ,գեղեցիկն անթերի չի ըլնում


Համամիտ եմ, բայց ամեն ինչ  չափի  մեջ:

----------


## mxmxm1

> Ասեմ  որ  անչափ  սիրում եմ  Մադոննային: Բայց  տեղյակ  չեմ  նա  ծխում է  թե  ոչ:
> 
> Իսկ  դու  ինչ ես  կարծում  Մադոննան  ծխում է  որովհետեվ  ունի  նիկոտինի  կարիք????  կամ  այդ  կերպ  հանգստացնում է  իր  նյարդային  համարագը???
> 
> Եթե  նա  այս  նկարում  նկարված  է  ծխախոտով  դա չի  նշանակում  որ  նա  ծխող է, հնարավոր է  որ  ծխախոտը  օգտագործվել է  զուտ  այս  կադրը  ստանալու  համար:Եվ  եթե  նա  այս  կադրում  նկարվեր  առանց  ծխախոտի  համոզված եմ որ  բավականին  կտուժեր  սեքսուալ  նկարի  տպավորությունը:  
> 
> Այո  կանայք  ծխախոտը  օգտագործում են  ավելի  սեքսուալ  երեվալու  համար:


ԳՐԵԹԵ ՀԱՄՈԶՎԱԾ ԵՄ<ՈՐ ՆԱ ԾԽՈՒՄ Է
 ԻՍԿ կանայք եթե դա անում են սեՔՍուալ երեվալու համար,գեղեցիկ ու սեքսուալ կանայք դժվար թե դրա կարիքն ունեն :Cool:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009)

----------


## mxmxm1

շատ են մադոննայի գեղեցիկ նկարները

----------


## mxmxm1

շաաատ են

----------


## Dayana

Մադոննան առանց ծխախոտի էլա շատ լավը  :Wink:

----------

Փոքրիկ (27.03.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Sad: ինձ շատ տհաճ ա, երբ իմ կողքին ծխում են, առավել ևս , երբ ծխողը իգական սեռի ա :Bad:  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (27.03.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Իմ համար անձամբ... այդ երևույթը ԱՆՏԻ ՍԵՔՍԻ`ա... :Bad:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (28.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

Լիովին միանում եմ արտահայտված կարծիքին :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

սենց օրինակ, ասենք համբույրվում էս աղջկա հետ ու զգում էս վոր բացի սիգարետի համից ուրիշ բան դու չես զգում, քեզ թվումա որ տղու էս պաչում... :Bad: ... կամել թեկուզ հանբույրվելուց առաջ հիշես որ ինքը ծխումա.....ես  կզզվեմ.... :Bad:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (27.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտ ես: Ով որ զգացել է, թե դա ինչ է - կհասկանա... :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ճիշտ ես: Ով որ զգացել է, թե դա ինչ է - կհասկանա...


Ես չեմ զգացել... բայց մի պահ ուզեցի պատկերացնեմ.. ու արդեն այդ մտքից սիրտս խառնեց.... աստված չտա տենց բանի հանդիպեմ... :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ զգացել... բայց մի պահ ուզեցի պատկերացնեմ.. ու արդեն այդ մտքից սիրտս խառնեց.... աստված չտա տենց բանի հանդիպեմ...


Փաստորեն միայն ենթադրում ես, որ ծխող աղջկան համբուրելը նման է տղային համբուրելու: Ի դեպ նման եզրահանգման գալու համար երկու անհրաժեշտ պայման կա.
1. համբուրած լինել ծխող աղջկա
2. համբուրած լինել տղայի
Սա ի դեպ  :Wink:

----------

Amaru (30.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (28.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

Մերսի, Չուկ ջան :Smile:  Չէի ասի, որ երկրորդ պատճառը պարտադիր է - արդեն միայն ծխախոտի հոտը ասոցացիա է առաջացնում տղամարդու հետ: Մի խոսքով - ես հենց նոր ծխած կնոջը չեմ սիրում համբուրել - մոտս տոռմուզա անում... :Sad:

----------

Ungrateful (27.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մերսի, Չուկ ջան Չէի ասի, որ երկրորդ պատճառը պարտադիր է - արդեն միայն ծխախոտի հոտը ասոցացիա է առաջացնում տղամարդու հետ: Մի խոսքով - ես հենց նոր ծխած կնոջը չեմ սիրում համբուրել - մոտս տոռմուզա անում...


Ներողություն, բայց օրինակ իմ մոտ ծխախոտի հոտն ասոցացվում է միայն ու միայն ծխախոտի հոտի հետ:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Փաստորեն միայն ենթադրում ես, որ ծխող աղջկան համբուրելը նման է տղային համբուրելու: Ի դեպ նման եզրահանգման գալու համար երկու անհրաժեշտ պայման կա.
> 1. համբուրած լինել ծխող աղջկա
> 2. համբուրած լինել տղայի
> Սա ի դեպ


ուղղակի վերհիշեցի կյանքիցս ինչ որ մի համբույր, ու պատկերացրեցի որ այդ ախջկա բերանից սիգարետի հոտ գար... ինչպես գիտենք համբույրի ջամանակ աչքերը փակվում են.. ու այդ ամենը զգալով հաստատ մտքովտ չի անցնի որ դեմինտ աղջիկա... :Bad:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ուղղակի վերհիշեցի կյանքիցս ինչ որ մի համբույր, ու պատկերացրեցի որ այդ ախջկա բերանից սիգարետի հոտ գար... ինչպես գիտենք համբույրի ջամանակ աչքերը փակվում են.. ու այդ ամենը զգալով հաստատ մտքովտ չի անցնի որ դեմինտ աղջիկա...


Ներողություն, սակայն այդ աղջկա հետ համբուրվելիս, որքան հասկանում եմ, դու սիգարետի հոտ չես առել: Հապա ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ինչ զգացումներ կունենայիր նրա հետ համբուրվելիս, եթե նա ծխող լիներ: Բացառված չէ, որ օրինակ զգայիր անանուխի շատ ախորժաբեր համ: Եվ բացառված չի, որ չծխող աղջկա հետ համբուրվելիս էնպիսի համեր զգաս, որ աչքերդ չկարողանաս փակ պահել  :Smile: 

Ահավոր ձևի չեմ սիրում խնդիրների պրիմիտիվացումը:

----------


## Lion

Նայած ում մոտ ինչի հետ է ասոցացվում: Իսկ աչքերի փակելու պահը շատ ուշագրավ է... Ի դեպ, պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ կլինի ծխող աղջկա վիճակը, որ կարդա վերջին գրառումները :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Նայած ում մոտ ինչի հետ է ասոցացվում: Իսկ աչքերի փակելու պահը շատ ուշագրավ է... Ի դեպ, պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչ կլինի ծխող աղջկա վիճակը, որ կարդա վերջին գրառումները


Դե... գուցե հիշի իր հետ համբուրվող տղայի երջանիկ դեմքն ու ծիծաղի այս գրառումների վրա  :Smile: 
Խիստ հավանական սցենար է  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Մի խոսքով, ճաշակի հարց ա, ախպեր... Ում ոնց դուրա գալիս, թող տենց վարվի: Անձամբ ինձ համար հենց նոր ծխած կնոջ հետ համբուրվելը /եթե իհարկե համբուրվեմ/ շատ տհաճ է... :Sad:

----------


## Lion

> Դե... գուցե հիշի իր հետ համբուրվող տղայի երջանիկ դեմքն ու ծիծաղի այս գրառումների վրա 
> Խիստ հավանական սցենար է


 Վախենում եմ *Գալաթեան* գա և... ինձ մենամարտի հրավիրի :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Վախենում եմ *Գալաթեան* գա և... ինձ մենամարտի հրավիրի


Չեմ կարծում, որ Գալաթեան այսպիսի, ներողություն, ցածր մակարդակի խոսակցություններում ներգրավվի, պարզապես ես չդիմացա  :Smile:

----------

Lion (27.03.2009), Moon (28.03.2009), Գալաթեա (28.03.2009), Հայկօ (27.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

Դե կներես էլի, ապեր, մեր մակարդակը էսա... :Think:  "Հիմի էսա",- կասեր լավ ընկերներիցս մեկը: Սրա փոխարեն երևի արժե կառուցողական զրույց վարել... Զրուցարանում, կամ էլ քննարկել բնապահպանական տերմիններ :Tongue:  - Ճաշակի հարց է... :Think:

----------

Չամիչ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մի ժամանակ, որ դեռ պատանի էի, աղջկա ծխելը առավել գայթակղիչ էր դարձնում նրան: Բայց, երևի տարիքի ու աշխարհահայացքի փոխվելու, հետ այդ ամենն անցավ: Այնպես որ՝ հիմա որևէ նշանակություն գայթակղիչ դարձնելու առումով աղջկա ծխել-չծխելը չունի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ի դեպ, մեր եվրոպացի կոլեգաներից մեկին հարց տվեցի, թե ինչու՞ են եվրոպական երկրներում կանայք ավելի շատ ծխում: Նույնիսկ պահ էր լինում, որ փողոցներում ավելի շատ ծխող կին կտեսնեիր քան տղամարդ: Նա ասաց, որ իր կարծիքով շատերը ծխում են պարզապես ավելորդ քաշ չհավաքելու կամ էլ ավելորդ քաշից ազատվելու համար:

Գովազդ չհամարեք:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե կներես էլի, ապեր, մեր մակարդակը էսա... "Հիմի էսա",- կասեր լավ ընկերներիցս մեկը: Սրա փոխարեն երևի արժե կառուցողական զրույց վարել... Զրուցարանում, կամ էլ քննարկել բնապահպանական տերմիններ - Ճաշակի հարց է...


Թերևս շնորհակալության համակարգի նշանակությունը չգիտես, եղբայր իմ, հակառակ դեպքում ինձ մնում է զարմանալ հայտնածդ շնորհակալության ու այս գրառմանդ հակասության վրա  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ֆու՜ հենց մենակ ծխախոտի հոտից սիրտս խառնումա :Bad: , կներեք իհարկե  :Blush: 
Ես ընդհանրապես տղային ծխելուց չեմ սիրում, ու մանավանդ կան է տղաներ որ փոքր ժամանակից սկսում են ծխել, իմանալով, թե դա ինչ-որ «տղայական»  բոնուսա իրենց անձին  :Fool:  ախր այ մարդ ինչ մի լավ բան կա՞ դրա մեջ...
իսկ աղջկա բերանից համբուրվելուց ինչ հոտա գալի, եթե մի քիչ առաջ ծխել էր, բնականաբար ծխախոտի, ու հաստատ ոչ անանուխի  :Tongue:  
 պատկերացնում եմ համբուրվելուց, եթե սիրելիիս բերանից կամ հենց ձեռքերից ծխախոտի հոտ գար, ի՞նչ կլինեյի  :Bad:  Բախտս լրիվ բերելա  :Love: 
Կոնկրետ *ինձ համար ոչ կինը, ոչ տղամարդը ծխելուց գայթակղիչ չեն*  :Blush:

----------

Փոքրիկ (27.03.2009)

----------


## impression

ես կամ համի զգացողություն չունեմ, կամ կյանքում չեմ համբուրվել  :Xeloq:

----------

Գալաթեա (28.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Թերևս շնորհակալության համակարգի նշանակությունը չգիտես, եղբայր իմ, հակառակ դեպքում ինձ մնում է զարմանալ հայտնածդ շնորհակալության ու այս գրառմանդ հակասության վրա


 Պատահական ստացվեց... Կարճ ասած, աղջիկներ ու տղաներ - ծխելը թարգեք :Smile:

----------

Լուսաբեր (27.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

> սենց օրինակ, ասենք համբու*յ*րվում էս աղջկա հետ ու զգում էս վոր բացի սիգարետի համից ուրիշ բան դու չես զգում, քեզ թվումա որ տղու էս պաչում...... կամել թեկուզ հանբույրվելուց առաջ հիշես որ ինքը ծխումա.....ես  կզզվեմ....


նախ, շատ եմ խնդրում համբուրվել, ոչ թե համբու*յ*րվել
Հետո, Սաղդ բոքոքում եք, ձեզ թվում ա աղջիկներին հաճելի ա, որ ծխող տղային ա համբուրում։ Ահավոր տհաճ ա...ու ոչ մի ծամոն էդ պահին տղային չի փրկի :Bad: 




> Մերսի, Չուկ ջան Չէի ասի, որ երկրորդ պատճառը պարտադիր է - արդեն միայն ծխախոտի հոտը ասոցացիա է առաջացնում տղամարդու հետ: Մի խոսքով - ես հենց նոր ծխած կնոջը չեմ սիրում համբուրել - մոտս տոռմուզա անում...


չնայած վերևը գրածիս, ասեմ, որ տոռմուզ հաստատ չի լինի, եթե էդ պահին ուզեցիր, սուտա, կհամբուրես




> Պատահական ստացվեց... Կարճ ասած, աղջիկներ ու տղաներ - ծխելը թարգեք


համաձայն եմ, հատկապես տղաներ :Bad:  :Hands Up:

----------


## ministr

Մի հատ հետաքրքիր գովազ.. այսինքն հակագովազդ էի տեսել մի անգամ ու տպավորվելա: Ուրեմն մեկը մտնումա խանութ, արկղերով ծխախոտա առնում, հետո  խանութից դուրս գալով սկսումա բոլոր սիգարետները ջարդել լցնել աղբարկղը.. ու հարցա գրվում էկրանին - Կարծում եք այս մարդը աննորմալ ա? Համենայն դեպս ոչ այնքան, ինչքան նրանք որոնք այդ ծխախոտը թափելու փոխարեն վնասում են իրենց ու կողքի մարդկանց առողջությունը: Էդ մարդը գոնե միայն ֆինանսական վնաս էր կրում... :Smile:

----------

Moon (28.03.2009), Ուլուանա (28.03.2009)

----------


## Moon

Ինչ լավն ա չէ՞
Ինքը առանց ծխախոտի գայթակղիչ ա :Love:

----------


## Չամիչ

> ԻՍԿ կանայք եթե դա անում են սեՔՍուալ երեվալու համար,գեղեցիկ ու սեքսուալ կանայք դժվար թե դրա կարիքն ունեն



դե  մի  պահ  քո  կցված  մանրանկարներում, Մադոննային  պատկերացրու  առանց  ծխախոտի:  Մադոննան ըստ  իս  ամենասեքսուալ  կանանցից   մեկն է  աշխարհում:
Բայց  կոնկրետ  այս  նկարներում  ծխախոտը  օգտագործված է  նրա  սեքսուալությունը  ավելի  շուտ հասանելիությունը   ընդգծելու  նպատակով:
Իսկ  ոչ  սեքսուալ  կնոջը, ոչ  մի    ծխախոտ  չի  դարձնի  սեքսուալ:

----------

Moon (28.03.2009)

----------


## Dorian

Չեմ ծխում, բայց որ տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես ա ծխում Լուիզա Ղամբարյանը խելքս գնում ա: Շատ սիրուն ա ծխելիս... Նրան սազում է...  :Love:  
Բայց մեծ մասամբ կանանց մոտ մի տեսակ վուլգար է դիտվում: Երևի նրանից է, որ ծխելիս մի տեսակ երևակայում են իրենց... Յանըմ թե տեսեք ինչ ազատամիտ ենք:
Դրա համար էլ քվեարկել եմ մասամբ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ այս թեման ոչ թե ընդհանրապես ծխելու մասին է, այլ կանանց ծխելու, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ՝ կանանց ծխելու գայթակղիչ կամ ոչ գայթակղիչ լինելու մասին։ Այնպես որ ընդհանրապես ծխելու մասին ձեր տեսակետներն արտահայտեք «Ծխախոտ» համապատասխան թեմայում և այս թեման ընդհանրացնելով մի շեղեք։*

----------

Moon (28.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (28.03.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հարցը այն մասին է, թե արդյոք ծխելու պրոցեսը ավելացնում է շարմ կնոջը, կամ էլ` ինչ-որ սեքսուալություն տալիս է թե ոչ... 

նրա համար եմ ասում, որ եթե նկատել եք օրինակ ֆիլմերում երբ ուզում են ցույց տալ սեքուալ, կամ որոշակի կնոջ կերպար հենց ծխախոտի պահն են օգտագործում....
այսինքն, համարվում է, որ ծխող կինը որոշակի ազատամտության, անկաշկանդության /վատ իմաստով/ հետ է ասոցացվում: 
կամ էլ, երբ փորձում է վատ հոգեբանական վիճակ, դեպրեսի ցույց տալ ֆիլմերում, եւս "ծխացնում են" կանանց  :Smile: 
Իրականում, շատ կանանց եմ ճանաչում, ովքեր այդ երկու պատկերներին էլ չեն համապատասխանում /արդեն, կամ դեռ/, ուղղակի ծխում են սովորության պատճառով  :Xeloq:

----------

Moon (28.03.2009)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ սիգարետոը ձեռքին մարդիկ ինքնին գրավում են: Գիտեմ, որ ծխելը լավ բան չի, ինքս էլ վաղուց թարգել եմ, բայց միևնույն է ծխողներին մի տեսակ համակրում եմ, հատկապես` կանանց: Իրենցից ինչ-որ համոզվածություն և ուժ է գալիս: 
Ես դա սեքսուալ չէի անվանի, որովհետև սեքսուլը ինձ համար մի բան է, ինչը առանձնահատուկ կերպով ընդգծում է տվյալ սեռի հատկանիշները: Իսկ ծխելը կանացի չեմ համարում, ընդհակառակը, դա տղամարդկանց հետ հավասար ոտք գցելու շարքից է. մեջը էմանսիպացիայի, ֆեմինիզմի նշաններ կան: Երևի դրա համար էլ էդպիսի կանայք ինձ ուժեղ են թվում, որովհետև ծխելը ավելի շատ տղամարդկանց աշխարհի մասնիկն է, իսկ ուժն էլ` առավելապես տղամարդկային հատկանիշ: 
Դե որոշ մարդկանց համար էլ ուժեղ ու վստահ կանայք ինքնին սեքսուալ են...

----------

Հայկօ (28.03.2009)

----------


## mxmxm1

> դե  մի  պահ  քո  կցված  մանրանկարներում, Մադոննային  պատկերացրու  առանց  ծխախոտի:  Մադոննան ըստ  իս  ամենասեքսուալ  կանանցից   մեկն է  աշխարհում:
> Բայց  կոնկրետ  այս  նկարներում  ծխախոտը  օգտագործված է  նրա  սեքսուալությունը  ավելի  շուտ հասանելիությունը   ընդգծելու  նպատակով:
> Իսկ  ոչ  սեքսուալ  կնոջը, ոչ  մի    ծխախոտ  չի  դարձնի  սեքսուալ:


...ծխելը պարզապես ուշադրության հրավերք է,եթե նա փողոցում հրահան է խնդրում,կամ սրճարանում այլ կանանց մեջ աչքի է ընկնում-ծխում է...գնահատման կողմնորոշիչը հաստատ այլ է եթե բոլորը ծխում են...
իսկ ներկայացվող նկարում մեքենաները չեն կանգնի քանի որ Մադոննային հրահան կամ մի այլ բան _է պետք_,    կգանգնեն` որովհետև դա ՄԱԴՈՆՆԱՅԻՆ Է ՊԵՏՔ..... :Cool:

----------


## mxmxm1

> Ինչ լավն ա չէ՞
> Ինքը առանց ծխախոտի գայթակղիչ ա


 :Cool: իսկ թե նրա ձեռքին այս պահին ծխախոտ լիներ ` հաստատ միանգամից չէի նկատի

----------


## Հայկօ

Այվի, մի գերագնահատիր տղամարդկանց տրամաբանավերլուծական ունակությունները  :Smile: : Հաճախ ծխող կինը սեքսուալ է, որովհետև ծխելու պրոցեսն է սեքսուալ իր կատարմամբ:

Ի դեպ - սեքսուալ կնոջը ծխելը կարող է դարձնել էլ ավելի սեքսուալ, բայց անհրապույր կինը ծխելուց հաստատ ավելի լավը չի դառնա: Ըստ իս:

----------

Երվանդ (28.03.2009)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, մի գերագնահատիր տղամարդկանց տրամաբանավերլուծական ունակությունները : Հաճախ ծխող կինը սեքսուալ է, որովհետև ծխելու պրոցեսն է սեքսուալ իր կատարմամբ:
> 
> Ի դեպ - սեքսուալ կնոջը ծխելը կարող է դարձնել էլ ավելի սեքսուալ, բայց անհրապույր կինը ծխելուց հաստատ ավելի լավը չի դառնա: Ըստ իս:


Դե եթե էդ կտրվածքով ես նայում, ուրեմն նույն կերպ պիտի մատիտի ծայրը կրծոտելը կամ բարալիկ գդալով պաղպաղակ ուտելը սեքսուալ լինի, դե բանան ուտելու մասին ընդհանրապես կլռեմ: Ես փորձել էի ավելի խորը մոտենալ հարցին, էխ դուք, տղամարդիկ...  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Բանան ծխող կին...  :Love: 

Չէ, իրոք ինձ թվում ա, որ հարցի էս կողմը պետք չի անտեսել:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Դե եթե էդ կտրվածքով ես նայում, ուրեմն նույն կերպ պիտի մատիտի ծայրը կրծոտելը կամ բարալիկ գդալով պաղպաղակ ուտելը սեքսուալ լինի, դե բանան ուտելու մասին ընդհանրապես կլռեմ:


Հենց տենց էլ կա, հակառակը ոնցվոր ոչ մեկ չէր ասում :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Հենց տենց էլ կա, հակառակը ոնցվոր ոչ մեկ չէր ասում


Ես էլ հակառակը չեմ ասում, ուղղակի փորձում էի հարիցն ուրիշ կողմով էլ անդրադառնալ:  :Smile:  Մի քիչ ավելի հոգեբանական, այսպես ասած:  :Jpit:

----------


## mxmxm1

> Դե եթե էդ կտրվածքով ես նայում, ուրեմն նույն կերպ պիտի մատիտի ծայրը կրծոտելը կամ բարալիկ գդալով պաղպաղակ ուտելը սեքսուալ լինի, դե բանան ուտելու մասին ընդհանրապես կլռեմ: Ես փորձել էի ավելի խորը մոտենալ հարցին, էխ դուք, տղամարդիկ...


շարունակիր խնդրեմ...իմ ուշադրության և հնարավորինս խորը նայելու վրա կարող ես հույս դնել...
ծխող կանանց հետ շփման փորձս գուցե օգտակար կլինի

----------


## ivy

> շարունակիր խնդրեմ...իմ ուշադրության և հնարավորինս խորը նայելու վրա կարող ես հույս դնել...
> ծխող կանանց հետ շփման փորձս գուցե օգտակար կլինի


Էլ բան չունեմ ասելու:  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> չնայած վերևը գրածիս, ասեմ, որ տոռմուզ հաստատ չի լինի, եթե էդ պահին ուզեցիր, սուտա, կհամբուրես


 Դեհ... ռազ ինձնից լավ գիտես, ինչ ասեմ :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Ծխող աղջիկը կամ կինը գայթակղի՞չ է


ինչպես՞ կարող է գայթակղիչ լինել բերանից զզվելի հոտ փչող մարդը, անկախ նրանից տղա է թե աղջիկ:

----------

ivy (28.03.2009), Lion (28.03.2009), Ուլուանա (28.03.2009)

----------


## ivy

> ինչպես՞ կարող է գայթակղիչ լինել բերանից զզվելի հոտ փչող մարդը, անկախ նրանից տղա է թե աղջիկ:


Շնորհակալությունը սխալմամբ տվեցի:  :Jpit: 
Ուզում եմ ասել` կարելի է էնպես անել, որ անդուր հոտ չփչի: Իսկ մարդուց եկող թեթև ծխի հոտը (չշփոթել ծխի հետ) կոնկրետ ինձ դուր է գալիս:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.03.2009), Rhayader (19.03.2010), Երվանդ (28.03.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Քանի որ ինքս չեմ ծխում, որոշակի անհարմարություններ է ստեղծում, եթե աղջիկը, ում հետ շփվում եմ, ծխում է: Բայց դե ինչ անենք, անթերի մարդ չկա: Միանշանակ կարող եմ ասել, որ աղջկա ծխելուն վերաբերվում եմ նույնքան բացասաբար (և ոչ ավել), քան տղայի ծխելուն: Ծխող լինելը աղջկան իմ աչքերում գայթակղիչ չի դարձնում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (19.03.2010), h.s. (19.03.2010), Poqrik_Arev (28.03.2009), REAL_ist (30.03.2009), Yevuk (19.03.2010), Բարեկամ (21.11.2009), Երկնային (19.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (28.03.2009), Մանուլ (21.11.2009), Ուլուանա (28.03.2009), Փոքրիկ (29.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ես կասեյի - կորցնում է իր ողջ գայթակղությունը :Sad:

----------

Askalaf (20.03.2010), Հարդ (19.03.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Կանայք հիմարանում են ծխելուց

Ծխելն ավելի շատ վնասակար է կանանց մտավոր ունակությունների համար, քան տղամարդկանց։ ԱՄՆ Այովա նահանգի համալսարանի հետազոտողները կարծում են, որ դա պայմանավորված է կնոջ օրգանիզմի վրա նիկոտինի առանձնահատուկ ազդեցությամբ։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է newsland.ru-ն։

Գիտնականներն ուսումնասիրության համար հրավիրել էին ծխող և չծխող կանանց ու տղամարդկանց։ Նրանց առաջարկվել էր հանձնել թեստ ուղեղի գործառույթների` մտածելու, ծրագրելու և կազմակերպելու ունակությունների ստուգման վերաբերյալ։

Արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ ծխող կանայք ավելի քիչ միավորներ են հավաքել, քան չծխողները։ Սակայն ծխող և առողջ ապրելակերպ նախընտրող տղամարդկանց մտավոր ունակությունների միջև տարբերություն չի եղել։

Գիտնականները ենթադրում են, որ կանանց մտավոր գործառույթների խախտումները կապված են նրանց օրգանիզմում էստրոգեն հորմոնի արտադրությամբ։

Tert.am

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:LOL:    իսկ առանց ծխելու էստրոգեն չի արտադրվում՞՞՞

Իրանց ասելով, ծխող կանայք ավլեի երիտասարդ ու գեղեցիկ պետք է լինեին, որովհետև էստրոգենը հյուսվածքներին էլաստիկություն է տալիս ու ընդհանրապես կնոջ երիտասարդության հորմոնն է, կանացի հորմոն է։ 
Այնպես որ, ճշտեք ձեր տվյալները, ամերիկացի գիտնականչիկներ ջաաա՜ն..

----------

Ariadna (19.03.2010), cold skin (19.03.2010), Kita (19.03.2010), Դատարկություն (19.03.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Դե ծխեք, ի՞նչ ասեմ...  :Read:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Գիտնականները ենթադրում են, որ կանանց մտավոր գործառույթների խախտումները կապված են նրանց օրգանիզմում էստրոգեն հորմոնի արտադրությամբ։
> 
> Tert.am





> իսկ առանց ծխելու էստրոգեն չի արտադրվում՞՞՞


Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ Tert.am-ի հատվածը հակառակ իմաստն ուներ, այսինքն, որ  ծխողների մոտ խախտվում է էստրոգենների նորմալ քանակի արտադրությունը: Երևի թարգմանելուց իմաստը լավ չեն ընկալել, հետո էլ «էստրոգենը» մի հորմոն չի, այլ հորմոնների ամբողջություն, դրա համար ասում են «էստրոգեններ», կամ «էստրոգեն հորմոններ», այլ ոչ` «էստրոգեն հորմոն»: Եվ վերջում. միայն կանանց մոտ չի, որ էստրոգեններ են արտադրվում, էստրոգեններ նաև տղամարդկանց օրգանիզմում են արտադրվում => ծխելուց հիմարանում են նաև տղամարդիկ :Jpit:  :LOL:

----------

cold skin (19.03.2010), Kita (19.03.2010), Rammstein (20.03.2010), SSS (19.03.2010), Yeghoyan (19.03.2010), Yevuk (19.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (19.03.2010), Շինարար (19.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (19.03.2010)

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

Բարև բոլորին, անդրադառնալով թեմային` ուզում եմ ասել, որ ծխել կամ չծխելը ամեն անհատի անձնական գործն է, ով ուզում է իր և իր շրջապատի առողջությունը վնասել, թող ծխի: Անձամբ ես տանել չեմ կարողանում ծուխ երևույթը, ու բացի այդ կանայք նաև տգեղանում են ծխելուց: Երբևէ ուշադիր զննել եք ծխող կնոջը? կկոցված աչքեր, որից հետո կնճիռներ են առաջանում, փռված կեցվածք, ու ամենակարևորը, ինքը միշտ ուշադիր կողքերն է նայում` տեսնելու համար ինչպես են իրեն նայում....Ի վերջո կինը պետք է մտածի, որ ինքը ընտանիքի սյունն է, երեխայի մայր է կամ դառնալու է, նման հարցերում, երբ կինը ազատ անկախ է մտածում, արդեն տղամարդուց էլ կարգապահություն չես կարող պահանջել........Սիրելի կանայք ու աղջիկներ, հեռու մնացեք այդ քաղցքեղածին աղբից...

----------

Լեռնցի (19.03.2010), Հարդ (19.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

> երբ կինը ազատ անկախ է մտածում, արդեն տղամարդուց էլ կարգապահություն չես կարող պահանջել.........


Չեմ կարծում,թե սա որևէ կապ ունի ծխել,չծխելու հետ,ես շատ կանայք գիտեմ,որոնք ծխում են և ունեն ընտանիք,որի մասին կարելի է միայն երազել,գիտեմ կանանց որոնք ունեն ազատ մտածելակերպ բայց նրանց կողքին տղամարդիկ իրենց երջանիկ են զգում

----------

Amaru (19.03.2010), Ariadna (19.03.2010), Kita (19.03.2010)

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

> Չեմ կարծում,թե սա որևէ կապ ունի ծխել,չծխելու հետ,ես շատ կանայք գիտեմ,որոնք ծխում են և ունեն ընտանիք,որի մասին կարելի է միայն երազել,գիտեմ կանանց որոնք ունեն ազատ մտածելակերպ բայց նրանց կողքին տղամարդիկ իրենց երջանիկ են զգում


օկ, դե գուցե մտածելակերպն է տարբեր, համենայն դեպս կարծում եմ չարժե մի քանի գլանակի համար վտանգել սեփական կյանքը ու շրջապատի առողջությունը......

----------

Լեռնցի (19.03.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

երբ կինը ծխում է, միանշանակ չարժէ ասել ճիշտ է անում, թե ոչ, դա իր գործն է , եթե ուզում ա վտանգի րի առողջությունը, թող դա անի, ուղղակի նա կարող է վատ օրինակ ծառայել այլ գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների , աղջիկ երեխաների վրա, այնպես ինչպես տղամարդ ծխողներն են վատ օրինակ ծառայում տղերքի վրա, որոնք մտածում են, հենա պապաս էլ ա ծխում, քեռիս էլ ա ծխում, հարևան Գվիդոն ձյան էլ ա ծխում մի հատ էլ ես փորձեմ ինչ կլնի՞։ նկան ձևով կմտածեն նայև աղջիկ երեխաները ,կասեն հենա մամաս ծխումա մի հատ էլ ես փորձեմ, ու էդ փորձելն էլ կդառնա սկիզբ։

----------

Yevuk (19.03.2010), Հարդ (19.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (19.03.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վայ դե ժողովուրդ, թման ծխող կնոջ գրավչության մասին է, իսկ դուք ընկել եք սար ու ձոր էլ հորմոններ, էլ մանկավարժություն …

----------

Amaru (19.03.2010), Ariadna (19.03.2010), Kita (19.03.2010), Ungrateful (19.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (19.03.2010)

----------


## Katka

Իհարկե, չեմ գայթակղվում ծխող իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներից  :Jpit: 
Բայց մի բան եմ նկատել, աղջիկ կա ծխելը սազում ա, մյուսին՝ չէ:  :Dntknw:

----------

LoK® (19.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

> երբ կինը ծխում է, միանշանակ չարժէ ասել ճիշտ է անում, թե ոչ, դա իր գործն է , եթե ուզում ա վտանգի րի առողջությունը, թող դա անի, ուղղակի նա կարող է վատ օրինակ ծառայել այլ գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների , աղջիկ երեխաների վրա, այնպես ինչպես տղամարդ ծխողներն են վատ օրինակ ծառայում տղերքի վրա, որոնք մտածում են, հենա պապաս էլ ա ծխում, քեռիս էլ ա ծխում, հարևան Գվիդոն ձյան էլ ա ծխում մի հատ էլ ես փորձեմ ինչ կլնի՞։ նկան ձևով կմտածեն նայև աղջիկ երեխաները ,կասեն հենա մամաս ծխումա մի հատ էլ ես փորձեմ, ու էդ փորձելն էլ կդառնա սկիզբ։


Ինձ երբեք չի գայթակղել ծխող կինը և երբևէ չեմ փորձել նմանակել ,դա շատ ինդիվիդուալ հարց է :Smile:

----------

Lion (19.03.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ գրավիչ կինը ինչ էլ անում է, գրավիչ է, իսկ եթե կինը կանացի ու գրավիչ չի, ոչինչ նրան չի փրկի՝ ոչ չծխելը, ոչ չխոսելը....

----------

Amaru (19.03.2010), AniwaR (19.03.2010), Farfalla (20.03.2010), Kita (19.03.2010), Yevuk (19.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (19.03.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> նկան ձևով կմտածեն նայև աղջիկ երեխաները ,կասեն հենա մամաս ծխումա մի հատ էլ ես փորձեմ, ու էդ փորձելն էլ կդառնա սկիզբ։


Միանշանակ չի: Մայրս ինձանով հղի լինելու ժամանակ նույնիսկ ծխելը չի թարգել, ու ամբողջ կյանքս էն եմ տեսել, որ օրական 2 տուփ առնվազն ջրի պես գնում էր: Երևի հենց հիմնական պատճառն էլ դա է, որ ատելով ատում ու... յաաաախք, ոնց եմ զզվում ծ խ ա խ ո տ ի ց ու էդ ծ խ ի ց: :Bad:  :Bad: 

Գրավչությունն էլ կախված է ոչ էնքան ծխել-չծխելուց, այլ նրանից, թե մարդու մեջ էդ սեքսուալությունը ընդհանրապես կա, թե ոչ ու ինչ չափով.

Օրինակ՝

Ինքը ծխի-չծխի, սրանից սեքսուալ դժվար թե լինի.



Իսկ այ ինքը ծխի-չծխի, մեկ ա՝ գրավիչ ա.



Սենց...

----------

Ariadna (19.03.2010), Farfalla (20.03.2010), helium (22.03.2010), Kita (19.03.2010), Lion (20.03.2010), Meme (16.06.2010), Moonwalker (10.03.2011), Rammstein (20.03.2010), Rhayader (19.03.2010), Yellow Raven (11.03.2011), Yevuk (19.03.2010), Դատարկություն (19.03.2010), Երկնային (20.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (19.03.2010), Ձայնալար (19.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (19.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես էլ եմ հակված «նայած դեպք» տարբերակին: Սկսենք վատ դեպքերից.
ա) մարդ, ով չի հետևում ծխելու հիգիենային ու ինչ ասես ծխում է: Աղջիկներ եմ ճանաչել, ում հետ համբուրվելուց մարդու սիրտը խառնում էր, որովհետև պեպելնիցայի հոտ էր գալիս: Պետք է իմանալ՝ ինչ ծխել, ինչպես ծխել, երբ ծխել, ինչքան ծխել ու ինչ անել ծխելուց հետո:
բ) ասենք, մետր քառասուն-մետր քառասուն-մետր քառասուն գաբարիտներով, դեպքի մաշկը ծխելուց ու տոնալ կրեմի չարաշահելուց թառամած, մազերը պերեկիսած ու բիգուձիներով գանգրացրած, բամբ ձայնով, գունավոր խալաթով ու չստերով, ծիծիկները քայլելուց ոտի տակ ընկնող, բեղ-միրուքով հարևանուհուն, ով ձեր տանը նստած սուրճ է խմում ծխում է, ասենք, կարմին «Ուինսթոն», դժվար թե սեքսուալության իդեալ համարես:
Բայց՝ ծխելը, նամանավանդ եթե մարդը հիգիենայի հետ պրոբլեմ չունի ու չի չարաշահում, ֆլիրտի մեջ հզորագույն գործիք կարող է դառնալ: Սիգարետ ծխելիս կարելի է հազար ու մի կոկետություն ու այլ բաներ անել, որոնք ցանկացած հետերոսեքսուալ տղամարդու խելքից կհանեն:
Վերջապես՝ շատ ավելի սեքսուալ է ծխելը, քան արևածաղիկ չրթելը կամ եղունգներ կրծելը:

----------

Amaru (19.03.2010), AniwaR (19.03.2010), Ariadna (19.03.2010), Moonwalker (10.03.2011), Երկնային (20.03.2010), Ձայնալար (19.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (19.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Սոֆ, մեկմեկ, կարծում եմ, էդ կոկետությունն էլ կարող ա վանող լինի։
Երբ կանայք ծխում են, հաճախ սկսում են կոտրատվել ու իրանց շատ սեքսուալ զգալ, բայց իրականում կողքից նայելուց մեկ ա նույն մարդուն ես դու տեսնում։ Ու էդ դեպքում զզվելի ա, երբ որ քո նկարագրած ծյոծյան ձեր տանը կոֆե խմելուց սկսում ա կոտրատվել ու փորձել քեզ գայթակղել   :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (19.03.2010)

----------


## tikopx

միանգամից հիասթափուկ , մի 2 բառի ասում ու.... վերջ :Smile:

----------

Lion (10.03.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Ինձ երբեք չի գայթակղել ծխող կինը և երբևէ չեմ փորձել նմանակել ,դա շատ ինդիվիդուալ հարց է


Համաձայն եմ: Կարծում եմ, որ, թեև այդ հարցը ամեն մի մարդ պետք է ինքն իր համար որոշի, այնուհանդերձ... աղջիկներ, մի ծխեք :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոֆ, մեկմեկ, կարծում եմ, էդ կոկետությունն էլ կարող ա վանող լինի։
> Երբ կանայք ծխում են, հաճախ սկսում են կոտրատվել ու իրանց շատ սեքսուալ զգալ, բայց իրականում կողքից նայելուց մեկ ա նույն մարդուն ես դու տեսնում։ Ու էդ դեպքում զզվելի ա, երբ որ քո նկարագրած ծյոծյան ձեր տանը կոֆե խմելուց սկսում ա կոտրատվել ու փորձել քեզ գայթակղել


 :LOL: 
Հա, բայց  աղջիկն ինչքան էլ գեղեցիկ լինի, եթե ճիշտ (ու կարևորը՝ ոչ արհեստական) «կոտրատվել» չգիտի, ֆլիրտի մեջ անհաջողության է դատապարտված:

----------

lusattik (19.03.2010), Արևածագ (20.03.2010), Երկնային (20.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Հա, բայց  աղջիկն ինչքան էլ գեղեցիկ լինի, եթե ճիշտ (ու կարևորը՝ ոչ արհեստական) «կոտրատվել» չգիտի, ֆլիրտի մեջ անհաջողության է դատապարտված:


Մի խոսքով աղջիկնե'ր,գեղեցիկ լինելուց բացի,սովորե'ք ճիշտ մատուցել այն.դա բարձրագույն արվեստ է

----------

Rhayader (20.03.2010), Արևածագ (20.03.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Մի խոսքով աղջիկնե'ր,գեղեցիկ լինելուց բացի,սովորե'ք ճիշտ մատուցել այն.դա բարձրագույն արվեստ է


Ու... գլխավորը - առաջին իսկ հանդիպմանը *մի փչեք ծուխը տղայի դեմքին*  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (20.03.2010)

----------


## Superportal

Դե, նայած ում համար: Անձամբ ես դրանում ո՛չ մի գայթակղիիչ բան չեմ տենում: Պատասխանում եմ *Ո՛Չ*

----------

Lion (20.03.2010)

----------


## Heqim

Ծխելը գրավչության հետ ուղղակի կապ չունի, բայց այ ծխող կնոջ ձայնն ու հոտը, այ էդ մեկը ինչ խոսք հաստատ :Ճ

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կոնկրետ ցանկացած իրի մասին էլ կարելի է այս հարցը տալ ու թեմա բացել: 
Օրինակ.  Լվացք անող աղջիկը կամ կինը գայթակղի՞չ է:
Մեծ պայուսակով աղջիկը գայթակղի՞չ է:
Ակնոց կրողը գայթակղի՞չ է:
և այլն...

Կարծում եմ, որ իրե՛րը չեն կանանց գայթակղիչ դարձնում, այլ շարժուձևը, խոսելու տոնը, թեման, միմիկան: 
Հետո, պարտադիր չի, որ ամեն ծխողի վրայից տհաճ հոտ գա: Էդ նույնն է, որ ասեք. ամեն արագաշարժ մարդու վրայից քրտինքի հոտ պետք է գա. գայթակղի՞չ է արագաշարժ մարդը:  :Think:  Գոնե ոմանք իրենց հիգիենային հետևում են: Պարտադիր չի, որ յուրաքանչյուր ծխողի ձայնը թավ դառնա ու խռպոտ: Էդ ինչի՞ չեք ասում, որ մեքենա վարող կնոջ ձայնը կխռպոտի փողոցների անմաքուր օդի քիմիական բաղադրությամբ ծխերի բազմազանությունից: Եվս մեկ դիտարկում. նույն հարցը կարելի է տալ նաև տղամարդկանց վերաբերյալ: Ինձ համար էական չէ՝ ծխողը կին է՞, թե՞ տղամարդ, ընդհանրապես ծխում է՞, թե՞ ոչ. միայն իր կերպարը ինձ դուր գա, կեղծավորություն էլ չլինի:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (22.03.2010), Chuk (20.03.2010), Rhayader (20.03.2010), Win Wolf (10.03.2011), Արմինե (21.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (21.03.2010)

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

> Միանշանակ չի: Մայրս ինձանով հղի լինելու ժամանակ նույնիսկ ծխելը չի թարգել, ու ամբողջ կյանքս էն եմ տեսել, որ օրական 2 տուփ առնվազն ջրի պես գնում էր: Երևի հենց հիմնական պատճառն էլ դա է, որ ատելով ատում ու... յաաաախք, ոնց եմ զզվում ծ խ ա խ ո տ ի ց ու էդ ծ խ ի ց:
> 
> Գրավչությունն էլ կախված է ոչ էնքան ծխել-չծխելուց, այլ նրանից, թե մարդու մեջ էդ սեքսուալությունը ընդհանրապես կա, թե ոչ ու ինչ չափով.
> 
> Օրինակ՝
> 
> Ինքը ծխի-չծխի, սրանից սեքսուալ դժվար թե լինի.
> 
> 
> ...


 Վայ էս ինչ լավ ես գրել...... :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: ապրես

----------

AniwaR (20.03.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Ոչ մի գրավիչ կամ առավել ևս գայթակղիչ բան չեմ տեսնում աղջկա ծխելու մեջ։ Անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ չծխողներին  :Wink:

----------


## Meme

Ես ել եմ համաձայն այն մտքի հետ,որ  ծխող աղջիկը գայթակղիչ չէ,ինձ համար տհաճ է տեսնել ծխող աղջիկների...... :Bad:  :Bad: միևնունն ե եթե անգամ  տհաճ հոտ էլ չգա...ես դեմ եմ այդ մտքի հետ :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## erexa

Նայած ոնց ա ծխում:  :Smile:

----------

Win Wolf (10.03.2011)

----------


## hripsimeabraham

բարև ձեզ, ես էլ կարծիք հայտնեմ` կինը գայթակղիչ լինելու համար պետք է ինտելեկտ ունենա ու մասամբ <բազմակողմանիորեն> զարգացած լինի, եթե նրա հետ շփվելը հաճելի լինի ծխել չծխելով չի որոշվի գայթակղիչ է թե ոչ:

----------

aerosmith (10.03.2011), Ariadna (10.03.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

Կան աղջիկներ, որ այօ :Smile:

----------

erexa (10.03.2011)

----------


## usum.org

դե նայած թե ի՞նչ է ծխում  :Wink:

----------


## erexa

> դե նայած թե ի՞նչ է ծխում


 :Shok:   :Shok:

----------


## Yevuk

> բարև ձեզ, ես էլ կարծիք հայտնեմ` կինը գայթակղիչ լինելու համար պետք է ինտելեկտ ունենա ու մասամբ <բազմակողմանիորեն> զարգացած լինի, եթե նրա հետ շփվելը հաճելի լինի ծխել չծխելով չի որոշվի գայթակղիչ է թե ոչ:


Ի՞նչ....Տղամարդուն գայթակղելու համար ինտելե՞կտ, զարգացվածությու՞ն, էն էլ բազմակողմանի... :Shok:  Էս Ձեր թվարկածները միգուցե տղամարդուն դուր գալու համար են պետք, բայց հաստատ ոչ գայթակղելու:

Ես ինքս ծխելը չեմ համարում գայթակղիչ, բայց եթե այն համակցվում ա նաև ուրիշ «գործիքների» հետ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ստացվի մեկին գայթակղել:  :Jpit:  Ընդհանրապես ծխող աղջիկը մենակ էն ժամանակ ա գեղեցիկ, երբ ծխում ա առանց ավելորդ ձևեր թափելու. նույնը վերաբերում է նաև տղամարդկանց:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2011), Kita (11.03.2011), Kuk (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ծխող աղջիկը էն ժամանակ ա գեղեցիկ, երբ որ գեղեցիկ ա ու տգեղ ա, երբ որ տգեղ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (11.03.2011), Chuk (10.03.2011), davidus (11.03.2011), Inna (11.03.2011), ivy (11.03.2011), Kita (11.03.2011), Kuk (11.03.2011), matlev (11.03.2011), Mephistopheles (11.03.2011), ministr (11.03.2011), Moonwalker (11.03.2011), murmushka (11.03.2011), Skeptic (11.03.2011), Ungrateful (11.03.2011), Yellow Raven (11.03.2011), ՆանՍ (11.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.03.2011), Սլիմ (11.03.2011), Ֆրեյա (11.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

Գայթակղիչը չգիտեմ, բայց թարգելուց հետո ահավոր տհաճությամբ եմ մարդու վրայից եկող ծխի հոտը տանում: Մանավանդ եթե աղջկա վրայից եմ էդ հոտը զգում: Լրիվ գեղեցկությունը ջուրն ա ընկնում: Ինձ թվում ա հենց տենց հոտ էլ իմ վրայից էր գալիս, երբ ես էլ էի ծխող: Կյանքում չէի պատկերացնի, որ նման վերաբերմունք մոտս կձևավրվեր 10 տարի ծխելուց հետո:

----------

CactuSoul (11.03.2011), One_Way_Ticket (11.03.2011), Sophie (11.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ծխելու ի՞նչն ա գայթակղիչ… այ ասեիք մառոժնի ուտելը կհասկանայի

----------

Ariadna (11.03.2011), Chuk (11.03.2011), davidus (11.03.2011), Elmo (11.03.2011), Kuk (11.03.2011), kyahi (14.03.2011), Lianik (11.03.2011), Life (11.03.2011), ministr (11.03.2011), Moonwalker (11.03.2011), Yevuk (11.03.2011), Արամ (13.03.2011), Ձայնալար (11.03.2011), Սլիմ (11.03.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Իսկ հաց ուտող աղջիկը գայթակղիչա? :Think: 
Ծխող կանայք մեր հասարակության մեջ դիտվում են որպես ավելի "հասանելի" :Sad: , նկատի ունեմ  շփման մեջ ավելի ազատ ,ու հնարավորա տղամաչդուն գրավումա էտ ազատությունը, հետաքրքիր ժամանցային տարբերակա ստացվում, իսկ գայթակղիչ բան ծխելու մեջ դեռ չեմ տեսել:
Ինքս ծխել եմ , կարճ ժամանակ, հիմա չեմ ծխում, իմ գրավչությոնը դրանից չի պակասել :LOL:  
Հ.Գ. հա ու մենակ հայերի որոշ շրջանակներումա էտ գաղափարը ակտուալ, նորմալ ցիվիլ մարդիկ ծխելը, խմելը ու մարդու բարոյական լինելու միջև զուգահեռներ չեն տանում: :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (12.03.2011), Ariadna (11.03.2011), Chilly (11.03.2011), EgoBrain (11.03.2011), Yevuk (11.03.2011), Ձայնալար (11.03.2011), ՆանՍ (11.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (11.03.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Կնոջ ծխելուն միանշանակ դեմ եմ: Պատճառը ոչ թե տգեղությունն է կամ տհաճ հոտը, որը շատերի կարծիքով սազական չէ կնոջ կերպարին, այլ առողջական հարցը: Հիմա իհարկե կան այնպիսի ծխախոտներ, որոնք հնարավորինս քիչ են շրջապատին տհաճություն պատճառում հոտի առումով: Բայց առողջության հարցը ցավոք դրանով չի լուծվում: Այն կինը կամ աղջիկը,  որը պատրաստվում է մայրանալ հետագայում համենայնդեպս անխելք է, կամ առնվազն էգոիստ և անպատասխանատու եթե ծխում է: Ու չփորձեք համոզել, որ տղամարդու ու կնոջ ծխելը առողջության առումով նույն սանդղակում են: Բազմաթիվ ստատյաներ կան համացանցում կարող էք կարդալ: Սակայն եթե տվյալ կինը նման նպատակներ չունի՝ որոշել է առանձնացված, կյանքից հոգնած իրա դարդերով ապրի մեղադրելու բան չունեմ, եթե ծխելն իրեն մխիթարում է՝ թող ծխի:

Համենայնդեպս եթե ծխելը իրենից առողջական ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չներկայացներ բոլորովին դեմ չէի լինի: Միգուցե և կփորձեի դրա գայթակղիչ կողմերը փնտրել: Իսկ քանի որ առկա է դրա առաջին բացասական գլխավոր պրոբլեմը՝ առողջականը, մնացածը՝ գայթակղիչ է, թե՞ սիրուն, կամ տհաճ լրիվ երկրոդական ու նույնիսկ  հարյուրերորդական կարևորություն ունեն: Ու այն կինը, որը սկսում է ծխել զուտ գայթակղիչ ու տարբեր լինելու նպատակով ինձ համար ուղակի հիմար է:

----------

Chilly (11.03.2011), davidus (11.03.2011), Malxas (11.03.2011)

----------


## Farfalla

Ամեն ինչ կախված ա կնոջից: Եթե կինը գայթակղիչա, ուրեմն և ծխելը և խմելը ու մնացած ամեն ինչը գայթակղիչ կլինի  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (11.03.2011), ivy (11.03.2011), Yevuk (11.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2011)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Գուցե,օտարերկրացու ծխելը մի քիչ տանելի է,բայց հայ կնոջ ծխելը տանել չեմ կարող,այնուամենայնիվ հայ կինը տարբերվում է և կարող է գայթակղիչ լինել այլ առաքինի արարքով:

----------

Adriano (11.03.2011)

----------


## EgoBrain

> Գուցե,օտարերկրացու ծխելը մի քիչ տանելի է,բայց հայ կնոջ ծխելը տանել չեմ կարող,այնուամենայնիվ հայ կինը տարբերվում է և կարող է գայթակղիչ լինել այլ առաքինի արարքով:


Պահ, էտ հայ կինը վերին արտի ցորենն է? Ինչ տարբերություն հայ է, թուրք, թե վրացի? Հա, ու կուզենաի հետաքրքրվել, թե կոնկրետ ինչով է տարբերվում հայ կինը? Մեկ էլ իմ համար նորություն էր ,որ ծխելը կարող է որակվել, որպես ոչ առաքինի երևույթ :Shok:

----------

aerosmith (12.03.2011), Ariadna (12.03.2011), erexa (12.03.2011), kyahi (14.03.2011), Skeptic (11.03.2011), Win Wolf (11.03.2011), Yellow Raven (14.03.2011), Yevuk (11.03.2011), Աբելյան (12.03.2011), Մանուլ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Markiza

կնոջ  գրավչությունը պայմանավորված է   բազմաթիվ այլ  հանգամանքներով, ասենք խելքով,նրբանկատությամբ, գեղեցկությամբ, հմայքով, ու  դրանց   շարքում ծխել կամ չծխելը  էական դեր չի խաղում;   Նայած ով է  ծխում եւ ինչպես;   Հա , հա, պատահում է շատ   անդուր  վուլգար  են ծխում,   հեչ չի նայվում,   երբեմն էլ ծխում են    շր :Bye:  :Bye: ջապատում որոշակի  իմիջ  ստեղծելու համար  , երբեմն էլ  էնքան  սիրուն են ծխում,  որ   ծխելս  գալիս  է;bye :Bye:

----------


## Skeptic

> Մեկ էլ իմ համար նորություն էր ,որ ծխելը կարող է որակվել, որպես ոչ առաքինի երևույթ


Ասեմ ավելին, ես մարդկանց գիտեմ, ում կարծիքով ավտոմեքենա վարելը կնոջն անբարոյական ա դարձնում:  :Fool: 


Իսկ կնոջ ծխել-չծխելու կապը իրա հմայքի հետ անձամբ ես չեմ տեսնում:

----------

kyahi (14.03.2011), Սլիմ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում ծխելու երևույթը, բացի նրանից, որ դա բավականին տհաճ երևույթա, այն վնաս է առողջությանը…Իսկ աղջկա գրավչությունը գտնում եմ, որ որևէ կապ չունի ծխելու հետ…

----------

Meme (11.03.2011), Գանգրահեր (12.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում ծխելու երևույթը, բացի նրանից, որ դա բավականին տհաճ երևույթա, այն վնաս է առողջությանը…Իսկ աղջկա գրավչությունը գտնում եմ, որ որևէ կապ չունի ծխելու հետ…


Ավելի շատ կյանքի որակն ա իջեցնում, քան առողջությանն ա վնաս:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Պահ, էտ հայ կինը վերին արտի ցորենն է? Ինչ տարբերություն հայ է, թուրք, թե վրացի? Հա, ու կուզենաի հետաքրքրվել, թե կոնկրետ ինչով է տարբերվում հայ կինը? Մեկ էլ իմ համար նորություն էր ,որ ծխելը կարող է որակվել, որպես ոչ առաքինի երևույթ


Ինչի չգիտեիր, որ որոշ մասսաների համար իրոք դա անբարոյական քայլա, չես լսել "բա տան աղջիկը կծխի, կխմի", իրանց մոտ տան աղջիկը- նորմալ աղջիկը ու տան մեբելը իրարից տարբերվում են նիրանով , որ մեբելը պետքա խնամել:




> Ասեմ ավելին, ես մարդկանց գիտեմ, ում կարծիքով ավտոմեքենա վարելը կնոջն անբարոյական ա դարձնում:


Ես է եմ լսել, չնաած էտ հիմա մի քիչ ավելիա մեղմվել, սրանից մի 5 տարի առաջ է լուրջ անբարոյական քայլ:
Բայց էտ հատուկ ու ցավոք սրտի բազմաքանակ մադկանց մասինա, կան նաև նոմալ, ողեղով մտածող , անալիզ անող մարդիկ, որ չեն մնացել կարծրատիպերի տակ:

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Չգիտեմ EgoBrain դու տղա ես թե աղջիկ,բաըց կուզեի պատկերացնեիր,որ մայրդ ծխեր ի՞նչ ձևով կնայեիր դրան:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Չգիտեմ EgoBrain դու տղա ես թե աղջիկ,բաըց կուզեի պատկերացնեիր,որ մայրդ ծխեր ի՞նչ ձևով կնայեիր դրան:


Եթե մարդու մայրը ծխող լինի, նա մանկուց էլ սովոր կլինի ու ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկա դրա մեջ :Smile: : Կինը չպիտի ծխի նրա համար որ դա ոչ առաքինի կամ անբարոյական քայլ է, այլ նրա հմար, որ ընդամենը չվնասի իր ու իրա բալիկների առողջությանը: :Wink:  Ծխելու , խմելու մեջ ոչ առաքինի բան չկա, ուղակի վնասա ու եթե հատկապես աղջիկը պատրաստվումա մայրանալ, պետքա մաքուր, առողջ պահի իրա օրգանիզմը:  Չծխի, չխմի, չճարպակալի և այլն....... Էտ տեսակետից տղաներն էլ պիտի իրանց առողջ պահեն: :Smile: 
Ծխելը մի եսիմ ինչ երևույթ չի , որ լինի գայթակղիչ, եթե կինը ինքը գայթակղիչա, կամ էնքան էլ գրավիչ չի, բայց կարողանումա գայթակղել, էտ սիգարետով թե առանց հեչ կապ չունի: Գայթակղողը կգայթակղի, չգայթակղողն էլ ուզումա ուրիշ տեղից էլ սիգարետ կպցանի ոչ մի ազդեցություն էլ չի լինի: :Smile:

----------

davidus (12.03.2011), EgoBrain (12.03.2011), Kita (12.03.2011), Skeptic (12.03.2011), Win Wolf (12.03.2011), Yevuk (12.03.2011), ՆանՍ (14.03.2011), Շինարար (12.03.2011)

----------


## Chilly

Չէ, Սլիմ, նայած ուրիշ տեղ ասելով ինչ նկատի ունես  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (12.03.2011)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Բայց եկեք խոստովանենք,որ ծխելը այսօր «մոդայա»:

----------


## Kita

> Բայց եկեք խոստովանենք,որ ծխելը այսօր «մոդայա»:


Բոլոր ժամանակներում էլ ծխելը որոշ մարդկանց մոտ մոդա է եղել, որոնցից ոմանց մոտ մոդա էլ մնացել է, իսկ մյուս մասի մոտ վերածվել ուղղակի առօրյա գործողության:

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Ես կանանց ի նկատի ունեի:

----------


## Freeman

Գրավիչ չի,ուղղակի ըստ տղաների մեծ մասի՝հեշտ հասանելի ա,դրա համար էլ նրանք ձգտում են դեպի ծխող կանայք

----------


## EgoBrain

> Չգիտեմ EgoBrain դու տղա ես թե աղջիկ,բաըց կուզեի պատկերացնեիր,որ մայրդ ծխեր ի՞նչ ձևով կնայեիր դրան:


 Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ աղջիկ եմ:
 Եթե մայրս ծխեր, ես իհարկե երես կթեքի նրանից ու կհայտարարերի, որ նա այլևս աղջիկ չունի` հանձինս ինձ  :Goblin:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, իմ համար դա ոչմի նշանակաություն չունի, չեմ կարծում, որ ծխել-չծխելը մարդու որակական հատկանիշների վրա կարող է ազդել:

----------

Ariadna (13.03.2011), Kita (13.03.2011), kyahi (14.03.2011), Leo Negri (14.03.2011)

----------


## The silent river

Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ, ինքը մի հատ լավ խոսքա ասում.
 -Ավելի լավա 100 անգամ համբուրես կեղտոտ մոխրամանը, քան 1 անգամ ծխող կնոջը:
Ես կարծում եմ, որ նրա խոսքերը տեղին են ասված հտկապես <<ՀԱՅ>> կնոյը: Ինչի եմ ասում հատկապես <<ՀԱՅ>> կնոջը, քանի-որ մենք աշխարհը չափում ենք մեր բարոյական տեսակետից: Մենք հայ կնոջը նայում ենք *ՀԱՅԱՎԱՐԻ*: Ուրիշ ազգերում կանայք նույնիսկ չեն կրում (ներեցեք առտահայտությանս համար) նեքնազգեստ: Իսկ դուք հայաստանում նման բան քանի՞ տոկոսի մոտ եք տեսել: Ընդհանրապես ընդունվածա, որ աղջիկը պետք է իրեն պահի <<աղջիկավարի>>: Պետքա իրեն պահի իր բարոյական չափերի մեջ, իսկ տղամարդիք պետքա հետեվեն դրան: Իսկ մեր հայ տղամարդիկ մի բանել իրենք են առաջարկում:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ նրա խոսքերը տեղին են ասված հտկապես <<ՀԱՅ>> կնոյը: Ինչի եմ ասում հատկապես <<ՀԱՅ>> կնոջը, քանի-որ մենք աշխարհը չափում ենք մեր բարոյական տեսակետից:


Ինձ թվում է բարոյականությունը պետք է չափել ոչ թե "մեր" կամ "հարևանի" տեսանկյունից, այլ առհասարակ` համամարդկային:  



> Մենք հայ կնոջը նայում ենք *ՀԱՅԱՎԱՐԻ*:


Դե շարունակեք էդպիսի կեղծ ստանդարտներով հայավարի նայել հայ աղջիկներին և հայավարի զվարճանալ ուկրաինուհինեի ու այլոց հետ, որովհետեև նորմալ հայ աղջիկը պիտի հայավարի տանը նստի, աման լվա, չադրա կրելն էլ վատ չէր լինի: 



> Ուրիշ ազգերում կանայք նույնիսկ չեն կրում (ներեցեք առտահայտությանս համար) նեքնազգեստ: Իսկ դուք հայաստանում նման բան քանի՞ տոկոսի մոտ եք տեսել:


Ինչ տարբերություն, որ տոկոսն ինչ է անում, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին դա հարմարավետ է, ապա լիովին անհեթեթ է մտածել, թե ով ինչ է անում: Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հայ աղջիկների վրա հատուկ տարբերիչ կնիք կա,  թե միգուցե մեզ մոտ 46-ի փոխարեն 47-րդ տարբերիչ քրոմոսումն էլ է առկա, դրա համար էլ մենք ՈՒՐԻՇ ենք? 



> Ընդհանրապես ընդունվածա, որ աղջիկը պետք է իրեն պահի <<աղջիկավարի>>: Պետքա իրեն պահի իր բարոյական չափերի մեջ, իսկ տղամարդիք պետքա հետեվեն դրան: Իսկ մեր հայ տղամարդիկ մի բանել իրենք են առաջարկում:


Ընդհանրապես շատ բան է ընդունված, գուցե  մի օր էլ որոշեք, որ հայ աղջիկը պիտի հաց չուտի ու որակեք դա անբարոյական արարաք, ով իմանա?
Բարոյական չափեր հասկացությունն էլ պետք չէ շփոթել կարծրատիպերի հետ: "Աղջկավայել"-ի սահմանումը կտաք, եթէ դժվար չի?

----------

Ariadna (13.03.2011), Kita (13.03.2011), kyahi (14.03.2011), Yevuk (13.03.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ, ինքը մի հատ լավ խոսքա ասում.
>  -Ավելի լավա 100 անգամ համբուրես կեղտոտ մոխրամանը, քան 1 անգամ ծխող կնոջը:


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կանայք էլ կնախընտրեն համբուրել կեղտոտ մոխրամանը, քան 1 անագամ ծխող տղամարդուն:  :Smile:  Թե՞ տղամարդկանց ծխելը զզվելի չի դարձնում, մենակ կանանց վրա է ազդում  :Jpit:  

Իսկ ինչ ա, ծխելը «տղամարդավարի՞» ա:

----------

EgoBrain (13.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ ինչ ա, տղելը «տղամարդավարի՞» ա:


Տղելը  :LOL: : *Տղամարդելն* ա տղամարդավարի, Հայկ ձյա, տղելը տուֆտա զբաղմունք ա: Համեցեք «Առաջին սեքս» թեմա, տղելու պրոբլեմների մասին մի քիչ զրուցենք  :Jpit: :



Իսկ ծխելը, այօ, տղամարդավարի ա: Ծխելը, խմեը և սեքսով զբաղվելը: Ափսոս՝ Անտոնիո Բանդերասը չեմ, թե չէ գիթառ նվագելն էլ կավելացնեի  :LOL: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Տղելը : *Տղամարդելն* ա տղամարդավարի, Հայկ ձյա, տղելը տուֆտա զբաղմունք ա: Համեցեք «Առաջին սեքս» թեմա, տղելու պրոբլեմների մասին մի քիչ զրուցենք :


Մարդ սխալվի մի երկու հատ տառասխալ անի, միանգամից փաթաթում, բերանն ես խոթում  :Beee:

----------


## impression

ծխելը տղամարդավարի ա, ասեց, պեչատն էլ դրեց՝ ի դեմս կլօր օ-ով այՕ-ի  :LOL: 
էդ որ տղերք կան է, որ ճկույթը տնկած են ծխում կամ էլ սիգարետը մինչև ստամոքս մտցնում են բերանները, բա դա՞ ինչավարի ա

----------

Kita (13.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Մտածում եմ, որ ծխելը ոչ տղաներին, ոչ էլ աղջիկներին ավելի գրավիչ (չասեմ գայթակղիչ) տեսք չի կարող տալ: Իսկ տղամարդկանց համար՝ ոչ բոլորի մասին է, ծխող աղջիկը/կինը բացասական կարծիք է թողնում, համենայն դեպս հայերի մոտ: Ինչքան էլ չլինի ավանդապահ ազգ ենք անվանվում:

----------


## Kita

> Ես կանանց ի նկատի ունեի:


Իսկ ես տարբերություն չեմ դնում, ես խոսում էի ծխել երևույթի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## The silent river

> Ինձ թվում է բարոյականությունը պետք է չափել ոչ թե "մեր" կամ "հարևանի" տեսանկյունից, այլ առհասարակ` համամարդկային:


 Համամարդկային տեսանկյունից որ նայենք հոլանդիայում գոմիկնելա մոդա, բերեք բազմացնենք: :Think:  



> Դե շարունակեք էդպիսի կեղծ ստանդարտներով հայավարի նայել հայ աղջիկներին և հայավարի զվարճանալ ուկրաինուհինեի ու այլոց հետ, որովհետեև նորմալ հայ աղջիկը պիտի հայավարի տանը նստի, աման լվա, չադրա կրելն էլ վատ չէր լինի:


 եթե տենց կպած ուզում եք որ ձեզ (հայ աղջիկներիդ) հետ ել տենց զվարճանանք մի փոքր շուտ ձեն հանեք, որ սենց դեպքեր տեղի չունենան :Wink:  իսկ ետ չադրայի հարցը կարելիա բարձրացնել: :Smile:  


> Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հայ աղջիկների վրա հատուկ տարբերիչ կնիք կա


 կնիքը կա, ուղակի երկար պատմությունա: եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ մանրամասն պատմել քեզ: :Blush:  


> Ընդհանրապես շատ բան է ընդունված, գուցե մի օր էլ որոշեք, որ հայ աղջիկը պիտի հաց չուտի ու որակեք դա անբարոյական արարաք, ով իմանա?


 Նայած ու հանդեպ կարելիա: Աղջիկներ կան որ նույնիսկ շնչելու իրավունք չունեն, իրանց համար ամեն ինչնա անբարոյական արարք: 


> "Աղջկավայել"-ի սահմանումը կտաք, եթէ դժվար չի?


 Դրանք ենքան էլ շատ չեն, բայց կարևոր են: Դրանք ել առանձին ես քեզ կասեմ: Լա՞վ: :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, եթե ես էնպես լիներ, որ աղջիկ ծնված լինեի, ու հանկարծ էնպես լիներ, որ ծխող չլինեի, ապա էս թեման կարդալուց հետո ծխելու էի ու էստեղ գրառում անող լիքը մարդկանց կանչեի ու ասեի. «Դե հլը ձեր ասածները կրկնեք», ու ծուխը փչելու էի երեսներին:

Ֆրունզին հիշեցի:

----------

Skeptic (13.03.2011)

----------


## erexa

> Համամարդկային տեսանկյունից որ նայենք հոլանդիայում գոմիկնելա մոդա, բերեք բազմացնենք:


Սխալ կարծիքի ես, Հոլանդիայում համասեռամոլ լինելը մոդա չի, պարզապես այդ երկրում հարգում են էդպիսի մարդկանց, Հայաստանի պես չեն ծեծում:  :Smile:

----------


## The silent river

> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կանայք էլ կնախընտրեն համբուրել կեղտոտ մոխրամանը, քան 1 անագամ ծխող տղամարդուն:  Թե՞ տղամարդկանց ծխելը զզվելի չի դարձնում, մենակ կանանց վրա է ազդում


 Չէ: Բեր ոնց-որ ասվումա ծուռը նստենք դուզը խոսանք: Շատ ու շատ աղջիկներ կան, որոնց համար հաճելիա, որ իրենց կողքի անձնավորությունը ծխող ա լինում: Իրանք դա համարում են տղամարդու պարտադիր գուրծողություն:



> Իսկ ինչ ա, ծխելը «տղամարդավարի՞» ա:


 Մի անգամ 3 աղջկա հետ կանգնած էի ու դրանցից մեկը հարցրեց ինձ.
"Կներես ելի, իսկ դու ծխող ե՞ս": Բացասական պատասխանը լսելով առանց մտածելու ասեց.
"Խի դու տղամարդ չե՞ս, վախում ես սիգարետը քեզ կծի՞": Ու սկսեցին 3-ով ել ծիծաղել: Բայց չանցած 7 րոպե  իրանքել եին իմ հետ հավասար հաստատում, որ ծխելը տղամարդկային արարք չի:

----------


## The silent river

> Ժող, եթե ես էնպես լիներ, որ աղջիկ ծնված լինեի, ու հանկարծ էնպես լիներ, որ ծխող չլինեի, ապա էս թեման կարդալուց հետո ծխելու էի ու էստեղ գրառում անող լիքը մարդկանց կանչեի ու ասեի. «Դե հլը ձեր ասածները կրկնեք», ու ծուխը փչելու էի երեսներին:


 Չուկ ջան աստված հենց մեր բախտից քեզ տղամարդա ստեղծել: :LOL:  Թե չե...: :Sad:  :Smile:  Կամ լավ, բա որ գաինք ու կրկնեինք մեր ասածները, ի՞նչ կլիներ հետո:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան աստված հենց մեր բախտից քեզ տղամարդա ստեղծել: Թե չե...: Կամ լավ, բա որ գաինք ու կրկնեինք մեր ասածները, ի՞նչ կլիներ հետո:


Գիտես, մի հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություն:
Պապիս անունը Մակեդոն էր: Միշտ զարմացել եմ թե ինչի՞ են պապիս տենց անուն դրել: Բայց դե.. դրել էին:
Բայց պապս էնքան հասուն տղամարդ էր, որ ծխող կանանց հասցեին չէր էլ մտածի սխալ բան ասել:

----------


## The silent river

> Սխալ կարծիքի ես, Հոլանդիայում համասեռամոլ լինելը մոդա չի, պարզապես այդ երկրում հարգում են էդպիսի մարդկանց, Հայաստանի պես չեն ծեծում:


 Լավ ես զարմանում եմ, ի՞նչ կա դրանց մեջ որ մի հատ էլ հարգում են: Բա ետքան գեղեցիկ ու համեստ աղջիկներին թողած (նամանավանդ Հոլանդիայում), իրար ե՞ն սիրում: Բա դա ճիշտ ա՞:

----------


## The silent river

Իսկ իմ ասածներից ի՞նչն էր տենց կոպիտ սխալ, որոնք կարող էին վիրավորել կանանց:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ իմ ասածներից ի՞նչն էր տենց կոպիտ սխալ, որոնք կարող էին վիրավորել կանանց:


 Քո գրառումից մեջբերում.



> Ես մի ընկեր ունեմ, ինքը մի հատ լավ խոսքա ասում.
>  -Ավելի լավա 100 անգամ համբուրես կեղտոտ մոխրամանը, քան 1 անգամ ծխող կնոջը:


Իհարկե սրանք քո խոսքերը չեն: Ես բազումների գիտեմ, ովքեր այս նախադասությունն ասել են: Ի դեպ այդ բազումներից շատերն այսօր ծխող կանանց հետ են ամուսնացած: Բայց դա էական չէ:

Որևէ մեկը բարոյական իրավունք չունի որևէ մեկի բարոյական նկարագիրը տալու՝ կախված նրա ծխել-չծխելուց: Թե՛ տղամարդու, թե՛ կնոջ: Որևէ բացառություն գոյություն չունի:

Ես գիտեմ լիքը չծխող պոռնիկների:
Ես գիտեմ լիքը չծխող անասուն տղեքի:
Ես գիտեմ լիքը ծխող հրաշալի աղջիկների ու կանանց:
Ես գիտեմ լիքը ծխող հրաշալի տղերքի ու տղամարդկանց:

Ու ով որ փորձվի վիրավորական ընդհանրական բան գրի ծխող աղջիկների կամ կանանց մասին, այդ թվում նման արտահայտություններ, անձնապես վիրավորում ա մեկը ինձ: Ու որևէ մեկը դրա բարոյական իրավունքը չունի: Այդ մարդիկ ընդամենը ոչ այնքան մեծ փորձ ունեն:

----------

Ariadna (13.03.2011), erexa (13.03.2011), Kita (13.03.2011), Skeptic (13.03.2011)

----------


## The silent river

Լավ իսկ եթե էտպիսի հրաշալի կանայք ոը աղջիկներ կան, որոնք ծխում են, եթե խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս իմանամ, ի՞նչն ա իրանց ստիպել ծխել: Չէ որ նրանք քնքուշ ու հրաշք էակներ են:

----------


## The silent river

> Գիտես, մի հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություն:
> Պապիս անունը Մակեդոն էր:


 Գիտես, նենց ել չի որ իմ անունը Մակեդոնա, ուղակի... տենց ստացվեց: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ իսկ եթե ետպիսի հրաշալի կանայք ոը աղջիկներ կան, որոնք ծխում են, եթե խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս իմանամ ինչն ա իրաց ստիպել ծխել: Չէ որ նրանք քնքուշ ու հրաշք էակներ են:


Պակաս քնքուշ ու հրաշքներ չեն տղամարդիկ: Ու պակաս «համբուրվելուց չեն մոխրամանանում» տղամարդիկ: Ցանկացել են՝ ծխել են: Ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես ցանկացել են ու ծխել են տղամարդիկ: Ընդհանրապես, բնականաբար, ծխելն այնքան էլ լավ բան չի. ո՛չ տղամարդու, ո՛չ կնոջ համար: Բայց նման տարբերակումներ դնելը ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է: Իմ պատասխանը կարճ ա. լավ են անում, ծխում են, ուզում են՝ ծխում են: Քեզ ու ինձ ի՞նչ: Ծխելը ոչ մարդու ինտելեկտի, ոչ բարոյականության, ոչ առաքինության նշան է: Դա սովորություն է: Շատերի համար հաճելի զբաղմունք է: Քթներս չխոթենք ուրիշների անձնական ընտրության մեջ, հակառակ դեպքում իրավունք ենք տալիս, որ ուրիշնեն էլ քիթները խոթեն մեր լիքը անձնական ընտրությունների մեջ: Օրինակ մեկի մտքով հիմա կարող ա անցնի, թե էս Չուկն ինչի ա նստած պիվա խմում: Տո լավ եմ անում: Ձեզ ի՞նչ:

----------

Ariadna (13.03.2011), EgoBrain (13.03.2011), Kita (13.03.2011), Skeptic (13.03.2011), ՆանՍ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Լավ իսկ եթե էտպիսի հրաշալի կանայք ոը աղջիկներ կան, որոնք ծխում են, եթե խնդրեմ կբացատրե՞ս իմանամ, ի՞նչն ա իրանց ստիպել ծխել: Չէ որ նրանք քնքուշ ու հրաշք էակներ են:


Ստիպելը ինչ կապ ուներ այստեղ:
ԲԱյց ծխել են հենց նույն պատճառներով, ինչ տղաները, ստացվել է էլի, հետո ինչ: 
Տարբերակումները ինձ բացում են: 
Մի նենց ֆիզիոլոգական տարբերություն չի պահանջում ծխելը էլի, նենց որ ես նույն տեսանկյունից եմ դիտում:




> Օրինակ մեկի մտքով հիմա կարող ա անցնի, թե էս Չուկն ինչի ա նստած պիվա խմում: Տո լավ եմ անում: Ձեզ ի՞նչ:


Ոնց ինձ ինչ, էսօր սաղ օրը մենակ-մենակ խմում ես, բա դա եղավ :Beee:  :LOL:

----------


## The silent river

Լավ, համաձայն եմ: Բայց...: եթե չպետքա քիթներս խոթենք ոըրիշի անձնականի մեջ, ապա ինչի՞ համար ա էս թեման առաջ քաշվել: իհարկե առաջ ա քաշվել քննարկելու համար: Եվ չկա բանավեճ առանց կոնկրետ օրինակների ու փաստերի: իսկ ետ փաստերը վերցրվում են որտեղի՞ց, իհարկե կյանքից, իսկ ետ կյանքում մարդիկ են, մարդիկ ում կյանքի մեջ մենք փորձում ենք էս պահին քթներս խոթենք: ինչ ստացվե՞ց, որ մենք ոչ թե քթներս եինք խոթում ետ մարդկանց կյանք, այլ մենք բանավիճում էինք, և մեր վառ օրինակը դարձան էտ անմեղ մարդիկ:

----------


## erexa

> Լավ ես զարմանում եմ, ի՞նչ կա դրանց մեջ որ մի հատ էլ հարգում են: Բա ետքան գեղեցիկ ու համեստ աղջիկներին թողած (նամանավանդ Հոլանդիայում), իրար ե՞ն սիրում: Բա դա ճիշտ ա՞:


 :Yes:  ճիշտ ա:

----------


## The silent river

Ժողովուրդ հիմա ի՞նչ, ընկերուհուս արխեին թույլ տամ որ ծխի՞: :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Լավ, համաձայն եմ: Բայց...: եթե չպետքա քիթներս խոթենք ոըրիշի անձնականի մեջ, ապա ինչի՞ համար ա էս թեման առաջ քաշվել: իհարկե առաջ ա քաշվել քննարկելու համար: Եվ չկա բանավեճ առանց կոնկրետ օրինակների ու փաստերի: իսկ ետ փաստերը վերցրվում են որտեղի՞ց, իհարկե կյանքից, իսկ ետ կյանքում մարդիկ են, մարդիկ ում կյանքի մեջ մենք փորձում ենք էս պահին քթներս խոթենք: ինչ ստացվե՞ց, որ մենք ոչ թե քթներս եինք խոթում ետ մարդկանց կյանք, այլ մենք բանավիճում էինք, և մեր վառ օրինակը դարձան էտ անմեղ մարդիկ:


Քննարկելը ու դատապարտելը, քննադատելը տարբեր բաներ են: 
Կարող է ինձ համար էլ գայթակղիչ չէ, բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ ծխող իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչը հանցագործություն է անում, անբարոյականություն ու էտ ոճի բաներ:

----------


## The silent river

> ճիշտ ա:


 Լավ բա եթե քցենք դրանց 40%-ը ետպիսին լինի, բա դրանք ինչի՞ հաշվին են բազնանալու մի 10 տարի հետո: :Sad:  գնալով էլ շատանում են: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Մակեդոն ջան, եթե առաջարկվում ա քննարկել ծխող կինը գայթակղիչ ա թե չէ (ինչն իմ անձնական կարծիքով աբսուրդային թեմա ա), ապա էդ չի նշանակում, որ մենք պետք է մեզ թույլատրենք վիրավորել ծխող աղջիկներին, կանանց: Դու նույնիսկ չես կարող պատկերացնել, թե քո շրջապատում քանի ծխող կին կա, ովքեր այ հենց էդ վերաբերմունքի պատճառով գաղտնի են ծխում: Դու նույնիսկ մտքովդ էլ երևի չես անցկացնում, որ քո ամենասիրելի ուսուցչուհիներից շատերը կարող է ծխում են, որ քո ամենասիրելի դասընկերուհիներից շատերը կարող է ծխում են, որ գուցե քո մտերիմ ընկերոջ մայրը կամ քույրը ծխում է, որ քո հարևանուհին, ով քեզ մանկուց սիրել, համբուրել ու փայփայել է, կարող է, ծխում է: Ու դու չես էլ մտածում, որ նման ընդհանրական ծխողներին ուղված մեղադրանքներ գրելուց վիրավորում ես քո լիքը հարազատների, քեզ թանկագին մարդկանց: Ուրեմն արի քննարկելուց զերծ մնանք ավելորդ ձևակերպումներից ու ախմախ վիրավորանքներից  :Wink:

----------

Kita (13.03.2011), Աբելյան (14.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ հիմա ի՞նչ, ընկերուհուս արխեին թույլ տամ որ ծխի՞:


Ոչ, փորձիր նրան հասկացնել, որ ծխելն առողջությանը վնաս է: Բայց եթե այնուամենայնիվ որոշի ծխել, ապա հասկացիր, որ դրանից իր մարդկային արժեքները բոլորովին չեն փոխվում:

----------


## The silent river

> Քննարկելը ու դատապարտելը, քննադատելը տարբեր բաներ են: 
> Կարող է ինձ համար էլ գայթակղիչ չէ, բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ ծխող իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչը հանցագործություն է անում, անբարոյականություն ու էտ ոճի բաներ:


 Բայց ես ոչ քննադատեցի, ոչ էլ դատապարտեցի, ես ուղակի խոսքի մեջ օրինակ բերեցի իրանց, իսկ թեման ֆռաց-ֆռաց իկավ նրան, որ տենց ստացվեց: համել ես չասացի որ ծխւղ կինը հանցագործա, այլ ես ուզում եի բացատրել այն, որ կնոջը սազական չի ծխելը, սիրուն չի նայվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ բա եթե քցենք դրանց 40%-ը ետպիսին լինի, բա դրանք ինչի՞ հաշվին են բազնանալու մի 10 տարի հետո: գնալով էլ շատանում են:


Ըստ գիտական տվյալների ոչ շատանում են, ոչ ավելանում, այլ ստաբիլ մնում նույն քանակով՝ տոկոսային: Դա մարդու կազմվածքից է գալիս: Այլ հարց, որ հիմա գուցե ավելի շատերն են համարձակվում հայտարարել, որ իրենք այդպիսին են: Բայց էս թեման դրա մասին չի: Ու խայտառակ սխալ բան ա միասեռականներին ծխողների հետ համեմատելը:

----------


## Kita

> Ժողովուրդ հիմա ի՞նչ, ընկերուհուս արխեին թույլ տամ որ ծխի՞:


Իսկ կարող է ընկերուհիտ անչափահաս է և ինքը չի կարող գիտակցել ինչ անի, ինչ չէ?
Թույլ տալը որս է? Ինքը իրա կամքը ունի  որոշումներ ընդունելու համար:
Ծխողը առանց թույլ տալու էլ կծխի:

----------

Chuk (13.03.2011), Աբելյան (14.03.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Բայց ես ոչ քննադատեցի, ոչ էլ դատապարտեցի, ես ուղակի խոսքի մեջ օրինակ բերեցի իրանց, իսկ թեման ֆռաց-ֆռաց իկավ նրան, որ տենց ստացվեց: համել ես չասացի որ ծխւղ կինը հանցագործա, այլ ես ուզում եի բացատրել այն, որ կնոջը սազական չի ծխելը, սիրուն չի նայվում:


Ես կոնկրետացված չէի ասում, բայց քո ասածները հենց քննադատություն են, կապ չունի ոնց եկավ դրան հասավ:
Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ փոխանակ երևույթը նայենք, անցնում ենք անձին:
Եթե ինձ համար սազական չլիներ ծխելը տո համ տղամարդու, համ կնոջ դեպքում կլիներ:

----------


## The silent river

> Մակեդոն ջան, եթե առաջարկվում ա քննարկել ծխող կինը գայթակղիչ ա թե չէ (ինչն իմ անձնական կարծիքով աբսուրդային թեմա ա), ապա էդ չի նշանակում, որ մենք պետք է մեզ թույլատրենք վիրավորել ծխող աղջիկներին, կանանց: Դու նույնիսկ չես կարող պատկերացնել, թե քո շրջապատում քանի ծխող կին կա, ովքեր այ հենց էդ վերաբերմունքի պատճառով գաղտնի են ծխում: Դու նույնիսկ մտքովդ էլ երևի չես անցկացնում, որ քո ամենասիրելի ուսուցչուհիներից շատերը կարող է ծխում են, որ քո ամենասիրելի դասընկերուհիներից շատերը կարող է ծխում են, որ գուցե քո մտերիմ ընկերոջ մայրը կամ քույրը ծխում է, որ քո հարևանուհին, ով քեզ մանկուց սիրել, համբուրել ու փայփայել է, կարող է, ծխում է: Ու դու չես էլ մտածում, որ նման ընդհանրական ծխողներին ուղված մեղադրանքներ գրելուց վիրավորում ես քո լիքը հարազատների, քեզ թանկագին մարդկանց: Ուրեմն արի քննարկելուց զերծ մնանք ավելորդ ձևակերպումներից ու ախմախ վիրավորանքներից


 Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Գուցե և իրոքից իմ շրջապատում ել կան ետպիսիները և ես չգիտեմ: Բաըց եթե ես տեսնեմ, կամ իմանամ ել, որ իմ շրջապատում կան ետպիսի կանայք, եկ կհիասթափվեմ նրանցից: Բայց ճիշտն ասած իմ հին ընկերուհիներից մեկը ծխում էր: ես ուշ իմացա ետ մասին, բաըց...: Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ նա ծխում էր:

----------


## The silent river

> Իսկ կարող է ընկերուհիտ անչափահաս է և ինքը չի կարող գիտակցել ինչ անի, ինչ չէ?
> Թույլ տալը որս է? Ինքը իրա կամքը ունի  որոշումներ ընդունելու համար:
> Ծխողը առանց թույլ տալու էլ կծխի:


 Ինքը անչափահաս չի, ուղակի չիգիտեմ ում մոտ ոնց, բայց մեզ մոտ դա պարտադիր երեվույթ ա: ես դա պորցեցի կատակ անեի` կամ չստացվեց, կամ դու չհասկանալու տվեցիր:

----------


## Chuk

> Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Գուցե և իրոքից իմ շրջապատում ել կան ետպիսիները և ես չգիտեմ: Բաըց եթե ես տեսնեմ, կամ իմանամ ել, որ իմ շրջապատում կան ետպիսի կանայք, եկ կհիասթափվեմ նրանցից: Բայց ճիշտն ասած իմ հին ընկերուհիներից մեկը ծխում էր: ես ուշ իմացա ետ մասին, բաըց...: Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ նա ծխում էր:


Ներիր, բայց պետք է հարցնեմ: Կարող ես չպատասխանել: Քանի՞ տարեկան ես:

Մինչ պատասխանելդ հուշեմ. եթե դու քո ընկերուհու նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքդ փոխել ես զուտ իր ծխել-չծխելու հետ կապված, դա ավելի շատ քո մարդկային արժեքների մասին է խոսում: Բայց սովորաբար դա տարիքային է ու ես հուսով եմ, որ դու դեռ շատ կմտածես այդ մասին ու վերաբերմունքդ կփոխես:

----------

EgoBrain (13.03.2011), Kita (13.03.2011), Skeptic (13.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.03.2011)

----------


## Kita

> Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Գուցե և իրոքից իմ շրջապատում ել կան ետպիսիները և ես չգիտեմ: Բաըց եթե ես տեսնեմ, կամ իմանամ ել, որ իմ շրջապատում կան ետպիսի կանայք, եկ կհիասթափվեմ նրանցից: Բայց ճիշտն ասած իմ հին ընկերուհիներից մեկը ծխում էր: ես ուշ իմացա ետ մասին, բաըց...: Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ նա ծխում էր:


Դու հակասում ես ինքտ քեզ քո ստորագրությամբ, աչքով էլի ընկավ :Smile: `



> Մի դատիր ուրիշի անցյալը, չիմանալով քո ապագան:


Անձից հիասթափվել միայն նման պատճառից ելնելով, նշանակում անձին մինչ էտ էլ չես գնահատել ու ամենակարևորը հարգել: Պետք է կարողանալ հարգել դիմացինի որոշումները, ապրելակերպը:
Հիմա ես պիտի շրջապատիս մի 80%-ից հիասթափվեմ, որոնց մեծ մասը տղաներ են :Smile:  Քո դատողությամբ: 





> Ինքը անչափահաս չի, ուղակի չիգիտեմ ում մոտ ոնց, բայց մեզ մոտ դա պարտադիր երեվույթ ա: ես դա պորցեցի կատակ անեի` կամ չստացվեց, կամ դու չհասկանալու տվեցիր:


Նման կատակները հիմնականում հիմք են ունենում:
Բան չունեմ ասելու թող ձեզ մոտ տենց ընդունված լինի: Էլի թող չծխի, բայց ոչ թույլ չտալով, այլ հասկանալով:

----------

Chuk (13.03.2011)

----------


## The silent river

Ես 22 տարեկան եմ, իսկ այդ աղջիկը շատ վաղուց էր: Չէ, ես կարծիքս չեմ փոխել ծխել-չծխելու պատճառով: Եթե հիշում ես, չէ որ ես նշեցի, որ ես դա իմացա բավականին ուշ: Այսինքն մենք արդեն ընկերներ չէինք երբ ես դա իմացա (ի դեպ հենց նա էլ ինձ ասելա ետ մասին): Բայց եթե ես դա իմանաի ընկերության ժամանակ, հավանաբար չթողնեի իրան հեռանար իմ կյանքից: Չէ որ ես գժի պես էի սիրում իրան: Հիմա արդեն ուրիշ ընկերուհի ունեմ ու նախորդը արդեն միայն հուշ ա, բայց...:

----------

Chuk (13.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես 22 տարեկան եմ, իսկ այդ աղջիկը շատ վաղուց էր: Չէ, ես կարծիքս չեմ փոխել ծխել-չծխելու պատճառով: Եթե հիշում ես, չէ որ ես նշեցի, որ ես դա իմացա բավականին ուշ: Այսինքն մենք արդեն ընկերներ չէինք երբ ես դա իմացա (ի դեպ հենց նա էլ ինձ ասելա ետ մասին): Բայց եթե ես դա իմանաի ընկերության ժամանակ, հավանաբար չթողնեի իրան հեռանար իմ կյանքից: Չէ որ ես գժի պես էի սիրում իրան: Հիմա արդեն ուրիշ ընկերուհի ունեմ ու նախորդը արդեն միայն հուշ ա, բայց...:


Մակեդոն ջան, դու չես հիասթափվի քո ծանոթ ու քո կողմից շատ հարգված կնոջից, եբբ իմանաս որ ծխում է: Պարզապես պետք է հասկանալ, որ ծխելու միակ բացասական հատկությունը առողջության հետ կապված խնդիրն է: Այն բոլորովին կապ չունի բարոյականության, մարդկային արժեքների հետ: Հիմա ակամա ստացվում է, որ մի քանիսս էսհեղ ծխել ենք գովազդում: Ոչ: Դա էդպես չի: Ծխելը լավ բան չի: Բայց զուտ առողջական տեսակետից: Ինչպես տղամարդը իր մարկդային արժեքը չի փոխում ծխել-չծխելուց, այնպես էլ կինը: Այդ նախապաշարումները թող անցյալում:

----------

Ariadna (13.03.2011), Kita (13.03.2011), kyahi (14.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (13.03.2011)

----------


## The silent river

Kita չէի ուզում, բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ ինձ ստիպեսիր ինքս իմ վրա կասկածեմ: :Smile:  Չէ Kita ջան ես նոր նշեցի ու էլի ասեմ, որ ես նրա հետ էդ պատճառով չեմ վիճվել, այլ ուրիշ պատճառներ կային:

----------

Kita (13.03.2011)

----------


## The silent river

Ուղակի գիտես ոնց ա՞, մի տեսակ ենպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում ծխող, խմող, նակոլկայով, կամ նման այլ ոչ կանացի նշաններով աղջիկների մոտ, որ ասես սենց ասած "գյադա" լինեն: տղամարդու տեսքի են գալիս:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղակի գիտես ոնց ա՞, մի տեսակ ենպիսի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում ծխող, խմող, նակոլկայով, կամ նման այլ ոչ կանացի նշաններով աղջիկների մոտ, որ ասես սենց ասած "գյադա" լինեն: տղամարդու տեսքի են գալիս:


Իսկ դու ուղղակի փորձիր այլ, չտրամադրված հայացքով նայել  :Smile:

----------

erexa (13.03.2011)

----------


## The silent river

Ընդունեմ էդ ամեն ինչը նորմալ երևու՞յթ:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Համամարդկային տեսանկյունից որ նայենք հոլանդիայում գոմիկնելա մոդա, բերեք բազմացնենք:


Երևի Ձեր շրջապատում աղջիկները հիմնականում "մոդա"-ից ելնելով են իրենց կյանքը դասավորում, այդ պատճառով էլ ամենինչ կապում եք "մոդա"-ի հետ, բայց նորմալ հասարակություններում ծխելը ոչ թե մոդա է, այլ ընդհանուր առմամբ քննադատելի երևույթ՝ ոչ միայն կանանց, այլև տղամարդկանց դեպքում: Այլ հարց է, որ որոշ մարդիկ հանգամանքների բերումով ձեռք են բերել այդ սովորությունը:



> եթե տենց կպած ուզում եք որ ձեզ (հայ աղջիկներիդ) հետ ել տենց զվարճանանք մի փոքր շուտ ձեն հանեք, որ սենց դեպքեր տեղի չունենան


Դուք կամ չհասկացաք ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, կամ էլ որոշեցիք ընդունել այնպես, ինչպես Ձեզ հարմար է: Խոսքս այն մասին է, որ եթե հայ տղամարդիկ դադարեն դիտարկել հայ կնոջը, որպես բազմաֆունկցիոնալ մեխանիզմ, որը սակայն, ի տարբերություն նորմալ մարդկանց զուրկ է բազում իրավասություններից և կարող է ծառայել զուտ որպես "տան կնիկ" ու երեխա դաստիրակող, միգուցե հասկանաք, որ կարելի է ուրիշների հետ զվարճանալու փոխարեն սեփական կնոջ հետ լավ ժամանակ անցկացնել ու ամեն օր գործից տուն վերադառնալիս՝ չտեսնել վերջինիս անբավարարված "մունաթ" դեմքը:



> կնիքը կա, ուղակի երկար պատմությունա: եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ մանրամասն պատմել քեզ:


Հա, կուզենայի, որ մանրամասնեիք, մեր անատոմիայի դասընթացը ըստ երեևույթին լիարժեք չէր :Think: 



> Նայած ու հանդեպ կարելիա: Աղջիկներ կան որ նույնիսկ շնչելու իրավունք չունեն, իրանց համար ամեն ինչնա անբարոյական արարք:


Դե եթե դուք  վստահ եք, որ միանգամայն լիազորված եք որոշել դիմացի կնոջ իրավունքները, ես ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ, միայն կարող եմ ցավակցել Ձեր ներկա կամ ապագա կնոջը…



> Դրանք ենքան էլ շատ չեն, բայց կարևոր են: Դրանք ել առանձին ես քեզ կասեմ: Լա՞վ:


Լավ, կսպասեմ…

----------

Ariadna (13.03.2011), kyahi (14.03.2011), Skeptic (13.03.2011), Մանանա (14.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Որ ընկերուհի ունեցա, զաստավիտով ծխցնելու եմ: Իմ կարծիքով բարակ սիգարետը աղջկան կանացիություն ա տալի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ ընկերուհի ունեցա, զաստավիտով ծխցնելու եմ: Իմ կարծիքով բարակ սիգարետը աղջկան կանացիություն ա տալի:


իսկ հաստ սիգարը՞

----------

davidus (14.03.2011), Malxas (14.03.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> իսկ հաստ սիգարը՞


Չէ, էդ մեկը պարտադիր տղամարդկային գործողություն ա: Հայ աղջկան չի սազում: :Wink:

----------


## SSS

Գայթակղիչա, կիսամերկ կին'սավանով փաթաթված ,ծխախոտի գլանակը շուրթերին, եվ դեպի առաստաղ բարձրացող ծուխ :Love:  Իսկական արվեստ :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Որ ընկերուհի ունեցա, զաստավիտով ծխցնելու եմ: Իմ կարծիքով բարակ սիգարետը աղջկան կանացիություն ա տալի:


Փաստորեն լավ ա, որ ես քո հընգերուին չեմ, Հայկ, ես հաստերն եմ ծխում, էն էլ ինքնակամ, ոչ մեկ չի ծխցնում  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (14.03.2011), davidus (14.03.2011), Աբելյան (15.03.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Գայթակղիչա, կիսամերկ կին'սավանով փաթաթված ,ծխախոտի գլանակը շուրթերին, եվ դեպի առաստաղ բարձրացող ծուխ Իսկական արվեստ


Սկզբի մասը իրոք գայթակղիչա, մնացածը գայթակզույան հե կապ չունի :Smile: 
Էն տղաները, որոնց կարծիքով գայթակղիչա ծխող կինը, երբևէ համբուրել են ծխող կնոջ? Չեմ հիշում ով էր ասել, որ ծխող կնոջ հետ համբուրվելը նույննա, որ մոխրամանի հետ համբուրվես: :Smile: 
Հավեսի համար, մեկ մեկ, երկարատև սեքսից հետո կաելիա նա պառու ծխել  :Smile:

----------


## SSS

> Սկզբի մասը իրոք գայթակղիչա, մնացածը գայթակզույան հե կապ չունի
> Էն տղաները, որոնց կարծիքով գայթակղիչա ծխող կինը, երբևէ համբուրել են ծխող կնոջ? Չեմ հիշում ով էր ասել, որ ծխող կնոջ հետ համբուրվելը նույննա, որ մոխրամանի հետ համբուրվես:
> Հավեսի համար, մեկ մեկ, երկարատև սեքսից հետո կաելիա նա պառու ծխել


Չհասկացա ինչ էիր ուզում ասել  ::}:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Չհասկացա ինչ էիր ուզում ասել


Ասում եմ, կիսամերկ գեղեցիկ կինը գայթակղիչա, ինչ կապ ունի սիգարետով թե առանց :Wink:

----------


## Shah

հա բա... "ՆՈՅ"ը բերանին դրած.. մնում ա 18 համարի կլուչն էլ ձեռքին ըլեր կդառնար մեր հարևան տաքսիստ վաչոն..
ի՞նչն ա դրա գրավիչ.. սենց բեսամթ հետ ե՞մ մնացել.. հարցը բարոյականությունը չի, ուղղակի գայթակղիչ բան չեմ տեսնում:

հ.գ. մեկ-մեկ էլ հազա ու խռպոտ ձենով քրֆի` կարա առխային զուգարան գնալուց M տառով դռան մոտ գնա:

----------

davidus (14.03.2011), Kita (14.03.2011), Life (14.03.2011), Արամ (14.03.2011), Գեա (14.03.2011), ՆանՍ (15.03.2011), Շինարար (16.03.2011), Ուրվական (15.03.2011), Սլիմ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> հա բա... "ՆՈՅ"ը բերանին դրած.. մնում ա 18 համարի կլուչն էլ ձեռքին ըլեր կդառնար մեր հարևան տաքսիստ վաչոն..
> ի՞նչն ա դրա գրավիչ.. սենց բեսամթ հետ ե՞մ մնացել.. հարցը բարոյականությունը չի, ուղղակի գայթակղիչ բան չեմ տեսնում:
> 
> հ.գ. մեկ-մեկ էլ հազա ու խռպոտ ձենով քրֆի` կարա առխային զուգարան գնալուց M տառով դռան մոտ գնա:


Բայց ինչի մե մեկ հազա, լավ էլ հաճախ կհազա, ատամները կդեղնեն, բերանից էլ նիկոտինի հոտ կգա , չհաշված վրայից :Bad:

----------


## Sophie

> Սկզբի մասը իրոք գայթակղիչա, մնացածը գայթակզույան հե կապ չունի
> Էն տղաները, որոնց կարծիքով գայթակղիչա ծխող կինը, երբևէ համբուրել են ծխող կնոջ? Չեմ հիշում ով էր ասել, որ ծխող կնոջ հետ համբուրվելը նույննա, որ մոխրամանի հետ համբուրվես:
> Հավեսի համար, մեկ մեկ, երկարատև սեքսից հետո կաելիա նա պառու ծխել


 Եթե համբուրող տղամարդը ևս ծխող է , մոխրամանի համը կամ հոտը դժվար զգա :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե համբուրող տղամարդը ևս ծխող է , մոխրամանի համը կամ հոտը դժվար զգա


Դե գոնե կգտնվեն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր համբուրվելուց մի քանի ժամ առաջ կթարգեն ծխելը և ծամոնի օգնությամբ այդ տհաճը համը բերանից կհանեն, այ էտ դեպքում հաստատ տռապի համը կզգա:

----------

Միքո (14.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Շատ դժվար ա էս հարցին պատասխանելը:

Մեկ նայում եմ՝ նե՜նց գայթակղիչ են  :Love: ...





Մեկ էլ նայում եմ՝ ընդհանրապես գայթակղիչ չեն  :Scare: .

----------

Kita (14.03.2011), Lusina (14.03.2011), Yellow Raven (15.03.2011), Մարկիզ (14.03.2011), ՆանՍ (15.03.2011), Սլիմ (15.03.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Դե գոնե կգտնվեն տղամարդիկ, ովքեր համբուրվելուց մի քանի ժամ առաջ կթարգեն ծխելը և ծամոնի օգնությամբ այդ տհաճը համը բերանից կհանեն, այ էտ դեպքում հաստատ տռապի համը կզգա:


Մի քանի ժամը ոչինչ չի տա: Որպես կանոն ծխող մարդկանց մոտ համի հոտի զգացողությունները որոշակի թուլանում են, եթե չասենք բթանում են:

----------


## Միքո

եթե միակ հարցը համն է, ներկա դրությամբ իմ համար մեկա  :LOL:  ոչ մի հոտ ու համ չեմ առնում  ::}:

----------


## Շինարար

> *Դպրոցի ճամփան*
> 
> Ձմեռվա բուքին,
> Սառնամանիքին
> Դպրոցի ճամփան
> Դժվար է, երկա'ր
> Շատերի համար:
> 
> Զվարթ գարունքին,
> ...


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի թեմայի հետ: Թեման դրդեց, որ գտնեմ :Jpit:

----------

Shah (14.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Շատ դժվար ա էս հարցին պատասխանելը:
> 
> Մեկ նայում եմ՝ նե՜նց գայթակղիչ են ...
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> Մեկ էլ նայում եմ՝ ընդհանրապես գայթակղիչ չեն .
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Հայկօ, մենակ ճշտով. էն "գայթակղիչների" հատկապես ի՞նչն ա գայթակղում  :Jpit: )

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի թեմայի հետ: Թեման դրդեց, որ գտնեմ





> Ծխի՛, այ իմ խելոք Թագուշ,
> Ծխի՛ Ռեդվայթ տարին բոլոր,
> Ծխող կնգա հոտն է կտրուկ,
> Թոքը՝ պայծառ ու լուսավոր:


Հեղինակ՝ Ալեքսանդր Ծատուրյան:

----------

ՆանՍ (15.03.2011), Շինարար (14.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, մենակ ճշտով. էն "գայթակղիչների" հատկապես ի՞նչն ա գայթակղում )


Երբ էն, ինչը գայթակղում ա, սկսում ա գայթակղել, էդ ժամանակ ծխած ունեմ ցանկացած ծխախոտ:

----------

Shah (14.03.2011), Սլիմ (15.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Մի քանի ժամը ոչինչ չի տա: Որպես կանոն ծխող մարդկանց մոտ համի հոտի զգացողությունները որոշակի թուլանում են, եթե չասենք բթանում են:


Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ոչինչ չի տա  :Wink: : Ես այդ կանոնին ծանոթ չեմ: Թե հոտառությունս և թե համային զգացողությունս գտնվում են գերազանց վիճակում, ավելին ասեմ ՝ համային զգացողությունս չափից ավել էլ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ոչինչ չի տա : Ես այդ կանոնին ծանոթ չեմ: Թե *հոտառությունս* և թե համային զգացողությունս գտնվում են գերազանց վիճակում, ավելին ասեմ ՝ համային զգացողությունս չափից ավել էլ ա


Գել, դու գնա քնի, էս թեման քո համար չի… հոտառությունդ էլ հաստատ լավ ա… գելի հոտառություն ա

----------


## Gayl

> Գել, դու գնա քնի, էս թեման քո համար չի… հոտառությունդ էլ հաստատ լավ ա… գելի հոտառություն ա


Մեֆ ջան ցերեկվա 9 ին ով ա՞ քնում  :Shok:  :LOL: : Բայց խի իմ համար չի, մենք ընենց «կու՞յս» էինք  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան ցերեկվա 9 ին ով ա՞ քնում : Բայց խի իմ համար չի, մենք ընենց «կու՞յս» էինք


ընգեր դու ո՞րտեղ ես… աշխարհի ո՞ր ծայրում…

----------


## Սլիմ

> Եթե համբուրող տղամարդը ևս ծխող է , մոխրամանի համը կամ հոտը դժվար զգա


Հավատա զգումա  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (15.03.2011), Shah (15.03.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Շատ դժվար ա էս հարցին պատասխանելը:
> 
> Մեկ նայում եմ՝ նե՜նց գայթակղիչ են ...


Էն մեջտեղի աղջիկը հլը  ինչքան նման ա  Velvet-ին  :Shok:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Էն մեջտեղի աղջիկը հլը  ինչքան նման ա  Velvet-ին


Հույս ունեմ կատակով ես գրել  :Shok:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Հույս ունեմ կատակով ես գրել


Կատակի  կես  հույս էլ չունենաս :LOL: , լուրջ եմ  գրել, դեմքով շատ  նման ա :Ok:

----------


## impression

ժող, ծխող աղջիկը գայթակղիչ լինելու համար չի ծխում, եթե իսկականից ծխող ա էլի
ինքը ծխում ա, որովհետև ԾԽԵԼ ա ուզում
ասենք ինչի չեք հարցնում՝ զուգարան գնացող աղջիկը գայթակղի՞չ է, որովհետև ինքն էլ, չունի գայթակղիչ լինելու խնդիր, ինքը գնում ա, որովհետև ուզում ա գնալ  :Smile:

----------

aragats (17.03.2011), Chuk (15.03.2011), Kita (15.03.2011), kyahi (16.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.03.2011), Սլիմ (15.03.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> ասենք ինչի չեք հարցնում՝ զուգարան գնացող աղջիկը գայթակղի՞չ է


Գայթակղիչ է  :Yes:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Գայթակղիչ լինելու համար էլ են ծխում, Լիլ, հո գրած չի «նիկոտինային կախվածություն ունեցեղ աղջիկը գայթակղի՞չ է», գրած ա՝ «ծխող աղջիկը»:

----------


## ivy

> Գայթակղիչ է


Աղջիկը ընդհանրապես գայթակղիչ կատեգորիա ա. էկեք սրանով թեման եզրափակենք:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Օրինակ ես տղա հալովս եղել ա, որ գայթակղիչ լինելու համար էլ եմ ծխել ջահել վախտերով: 

Էս ինչ մի անկեղծանալ անկեղծացա  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ամենագայթակղիչը chupa-chups -ով աղջիկներն են  :Beee:

----------

Chuk (15.03.2011), Kita (15.03.2011)

----------


## impression

> Գայթակղիչ լինելու համար էլ են ծխում, Լիլ, հո գրած չի «նիկոտինային կախվածություն ունեցեղ աղջիկը գայթակղի՞չ է», գրած ա՝ «ծխող աղջիկը»:


ես մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ կնոջ դաստակը շատ ուժեղ էրոտիկ էներգետիկա ունի, ու դա ընկալվում է հիմնականում ենթագիտակցաբար
ծխելուց աղջիկները հիմնականում ցուցադրում են դաստակը, ու կա վարկած, որ կինը հենց մենակ դաստակը /ենթագիտակցաբար/ ցուցադրելու պահանջից է ծխում
խոխմ ա, չէ՞  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (15.03.2011), Kita (15.03.2011), Quyr Qery (23.03.2011), Ձայնալար (15.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (16.03.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ամենագայթակղիչը chupa-chups -ով աղջիկներն են


Էսկիմոն ավելի կգայթակղի :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հա, օրիանկ ինձ երբեմն ձգում են որոշ էռոտիկ չհամարվող «անմեղ» մարմնի մասեր  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ասում եք՝ թեման փակե՞մ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Ասում եք՝ թեման փակե՞մ


Հիմա չէ, գարնան վերջին  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ասում եք՝ թեման փակե՞մ


Սպասի մի հատ գայթակղեմ հետո:
Գայթակղիչս ո՞վ կկպցնի  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ասում եք՝ թեման փակե՞մ


Թող մնա էլի, ես դուրս եմ գալի  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk



----------


## Gayl

> Կատակի  կես  հույս էլ չունենաս, լուրջ եմ  գրել, դեմքով շատ  նման ա


Լավ էլի, էս ինչ ասել ասիր  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Լավ էլի, էս ինչ ասել ասիր


Չէ, բայց լրջով, դու  իրան  տեսել  ես,  * նյուժե?լի*  չես նմանացնում, անխիղճ :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, բայց լրջով, դու  իրան  տեսել  ես,  * նյուժե?լի*  չես նմանացնում, անխիղճ


Այո տեսել եմ ու ընդհանրապես նմանություն չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## The silent river



----------


## The silent river



----------


## The silent river



----------


## Mephistopheles

ամենագայթակղիչ կնիկը դա Ալվարդ պետրոսյանն ա ու որ բերանը մի հատ սիգար դնես, համատարած օրգազմն անխուսափելի ա

----------

davidus (17.03.2011), Elmo (16.03.2011), Ձայնալար (17.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> ամենագայթակղիչ կնիկը դա Ալվարդ պետրոսյանն ա ու որ բերանը մի հատ սիգար դնես, համատարած օրգազմն անխուսափելի ա


ու ինքը ծերից ծեր բնական ա է: ոչ մի պլաստիկ վիրահատություն, ոչ մի իմպլանտանտներ ոչ մի կոսմետիկա:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.03.2011), Աբելյան (17.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ու ինքը ծերից ծեր բնական ա է: ոչ մի պլաստիկ վիրահատություն, ոչ մի իմպլանտանտներ ոչ մի կոսմետիկա:


հա ախպեր, ինքն ընդհանրապես օրգազմիկ անձնավորություն ա… իրական կնոջ կերպար… իսկական մայրություն

----------


## Դեկադա

> ամենագայթակղիչ կնիկը դա *Ալվարդ պետրոսյանն* ա ու որ բերանը մի հատ սիգար դնես, համատարած օրգազմն անխուսափելի ա


Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանը ով ա՞…

----------


## Ariadna

> Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանը ով ա՞…


Շուշան Պետրոսյանի հոքիրը  :Jpit:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Այո տեսել եմ ու ընդհանրապես նմանություն չկա


Լսի, բայց  դու խի?  ես  էդքան անհամեստ իմ ասածի նկատմամբ :LOL:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Շուշան Պետրոսյանի հոքիրը


բա դրա/նց/ ի՞նչն ա օրգազմիկ, հետն էլ համատարած...ուր ենք հասել :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> բա դրա/նց/ ի՞նչն ա օրգազմիկ, հետն էլ համատարած...ուր ենք հասել


Գայ ջան, իրոնիայով էր ասված, մի հատ փնտրի google.am - ում իրան, պարզ կդառնա։ http://www.armradio.am/pic/Alvard%20Petrosyan.jpg

----------


## Դեկադա

> Գայ ջան, իրոնիայով էր ասված, մի հատ փնտրի google.am - ում իրան, պարզ կդառնա։ http://www.armradio.am/pic/Alvard%20Petrosyan.jpg


 :LOL:  ես ամեն ինչ լուրջ եմ ընդունում: Մտածեցի ես ինչքան պիտի խմած լինեն, որ իրանք անգամ ծխախոտով, գայթակղիչ երևան աչքներին:

----------

Ariadna (17.03.2011)

----------

